# 14. Albstadt LBS Marathon 12.07.08



## s-works speci (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

neues Jahr und es geht wieder so weiter wie letztes Jahr.
Wollte mich gestern anmelden und was steht dort unter anmeldung,
für Restplätze und zurückgegebene Plätze wird am 3 märz das Anmeldeformular nochmal geöfnet.
Man muß sich wohl am besten am gleichen tag nach öffnen des anmeldeformulars anmelden um überhaupt bei einem großen Marathon oder 24H rennen mitzufahren zu können.

echt ärgerlich


----------



## Haferstroh (31. Januar 2008)

Ja, wäre auch für mich in der Tat ärgerlich gewesen. 
Ich habe mich bereits am 2. Januar ein Tag nach der Öffnung angemeldet und seitdem ständig die Meldelisten verfolgt. Erst verlief es langsam, dann wuchs die Meldeliste immer schneller.

Aber gemach, letztes Jahr gab es noch in den 2-3 Wochen vor dem Rennen massig Startplätze hier im Angebot von Leuten die kurzfristig nicht mitfahren konnten. Da fällt bestimmt noch einer für dich ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buzz-D (10. März 2008)

Jetzt ist er zumindest mal wieder voll...
Aber aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man bis kurz vorm Rennen noch Startnummern bekommen kann!


----------



## VinceB (11. März 2008)

Puh! Da haben meine Frau und ich wohl Glück gehabt: sind bereits seit Anfang Januar gemeldt.


----------



## s-works speci (12. März 2008)

Ich wollte es am 3 märz ja nochmals versuchen aber die abgespeicherte seite öffnete sich nicht nur mit einer fehler meldung. Sehr komisch da sich andere seiten normal öffnen liessen. Na ja dann dieses jahr eben nicht. Wünsche aber allen anderen viel Spass, ist ein schöner Marathon.


----------



## aka (14. März 2008)

Bei mir ging am 03.03. das Anmeldeformular, obs allerdings geklappt hat weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (9. Juli 2008)

Samstag gehts los, laut Wetterbericht 100% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bis zu 15 L je Quadratmeter...


----------



## boulder2002 (9. Juli 2008)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Samstag gehts los, laut Wetterbericht 100% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bis zu 15 L je Quadratmeter...



Die Böden sind aber zur Zeit - außer im Wald - trocken, morgen und übermorgen soll es heiss werden und dabei nicht regnen. Soooo schlimm sieht es doch gar nicht aus. Stell dir vor, es würde schon die ganze Woche wie aus Kübeln schütten.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (9. Juli 2008)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Samstag gehts los, laut Wetterbericht 100% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bis zu 15 L je Quadratmeter...



Na hoffentlich irrt sich der Wetterbericht, muss zwar nicht ganz so heiß sein wie letztes Jahr, aber schütten brauch es nicht


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Juli 2008)

Lieber 40° im Schatten als Schlammschlacht!

Sehr kühles Wetter droben auf dr Alb darf ruhig sein, auch 13-14°, wäre fast ideal.

Die Prognosen sehen überhaupt gar nicht gut aus, aber das waren sie schon Anfang der Woche nicht, und es ist ca. nur halb so schlimm gekommen wie vorhergesagt  

Wie sieht eure Taktik aus? Die ersten 60km verhalten und Kraft sparen für die Berge oder von Anfang an voll bis sich der Stecker zieht egal wo?


----------



## TTT (9. Juli 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Wie sieht eure Taktik aus? Die ersten 60km verhalten und Kraft sparen für die Berge oder von Anfang an voll bis sich der Stecker zieht egal wo?



Kommt sehr auf den Startplatz an!
Ich werde wohl 4min hinter den ersten Startblöcken starten. Da empfiehlt es sich die schlechtesten der Sponsorenstarter noch im ersten Anstieg zu überholen, da es danach deutlich schwerer wird an denen vorbei zu kommen. Danach werde ich einen Gang zurückschalten und ab km 40 je nach Befinden über die weitere Taktik entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (10. Juli 2008)

Von vorne weg ist immer gut. Da wird man schön mitgezogen und ist nicht verleitet, hinter langsameren Fahrern rum zu schnullen, sondern hat nen Massstab an dem man dranbleiben muss.

Meinem Anmeldezeitpunkt zufolge müsste ich auch recht weit vorne stehen, insofern nicht schlecht. 

Meine genaue Taktik weiss ich aber noch nicht. Ich werde sie mir während der Fahrt nach Albstadt auf der A81 noch überlegen...sofern es nicht am Samstag in Strömen schüttet, weil dann bleibe ich daheim: www.weichei.de


----------



## skyder (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

es ist immer wieder unglaublich was es für Gerüchte - wenn das Thema Wetter ansteht - gibt... 15 Liter und strömender Regen...

Hier das Wetter von Kachelmann - der in Albstadt zwei Stationen hat:
Kein Regen - Sonne! Allerdings nicht allzu warm.

Gruß


----------



## Buzz-D (10. Juli 2008)

Richtig, Stefan! Nur mal den Ball flach halten. 
Wann hats denn beim legendären Albstadt Bike Marathon zuletzt geregnet? Ich glaube das war 2003, oder?
Und wenns nicht so warm ist wie letztes Jahr, kanns uns ja gar nicht besser gehen, oder?!


----------



## TTT (10. Juli 2008)

Das Wetter ist derzeít so wechselhaft, daß sich alle Wetterdienst mit Prognosen schwertun. Da muß man abwarten, genauso wie mit der Aktualisierung der Starterlisten und Starternummern, die schon wieder seit vorgestern angekündigt aber nicht veröffentlicht werden
Schließlich muß man ja noch die Nummern der direkten Konkurrenten um die Vereinsmeisterschaft auswendig lernen


----------



## boulder2002 (10. Juli 2008)

TTT schrieb:


> Da muß man abwarten, genauso wie mit der Aktualisierung der Starterlisten und Starternummern, die schon wieder seit vorgestern angekündigt aber nicht veröffentlicht werden



Starterlisten/-nummern sind raus. Du  musst nur wissen, wo man nachschauen muss.
www.zielundzeit.de


@skyder

wie ist denn die Startblockeinteilung dieses Jahr ?


----------



## andi4711 (10. Juli 2008)

Ja die nächste Meldeliste ist leider schon seit 2 Tagen überfällig! Man sollte aber
berücksichtigen, dass die Leute die den Mara organisieren, (fast) alle noch im 
Berufsleben stehen! Man sollte evtl. als Termin "demnächst" auf die Seite schreiben! 

Wetter müssen wir nehmen wie es kommt,... 

bis dann in Albenstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (10. Juli 2008)

Wie wurden denn die Startnummern festgelegt?
Auf jeden Fall starte ich vor einigen, denen ich mich letztes Jahr geschlagen geben mußte.
Wurde die Bestzeit aus den letzten 2 oder 3 Jahren genommen oder ein Durchschnitt?
Wie werden die Startblöcke nummernmäßig getrennt?


----------



## Buzz-D (10. Juli 2008)

Eine sehr gute Frage! 
Bei mir ist es gerade andersrum. Vitamin-B ist wohl auch dort von Vorteil, was?


----------



## aka (10. Juli 2008)

Naja, wer genau hinschaut findet immer ein Haar in der Suppe.
Durch die Einfuehrung der Bloecke hat sich das Startprozedere doch schon etwas entzerrt, ich finds ein bissle voreilig gleich das Vitamin-B Argument zu unterstellen. 
Wenn dir ein vorderer Startplatz so wichtig ist dann schliess' dich doch den einschlaegigen Sponsoren Teams an oder fahr' mal auf einem Tandem mit.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (10. Juli 2008)

Wie groß werden denn die Startblocks werden ?
Hab dieses Jahr ne deutlich niedrigere Nummer als letztes Jahr ( 465 - 2070 ), aber ohne Vitamin-B etc. 
Wetter kann man eh nicht ändern, ich lass mich überraschen.
Nur bei den Reifen bin ich noch am grübeln:
Reichen 2x Racing Ralles in 2.1 oder doch lieber nen Nobby vorne ?


----------



## TTT (10. Juli 2008)

Buzz-D schrieb:


> Eine sehr gute Frage!
> Bei mir ist es gerade andersrum. Vitamin-B ist wohl auch dort von Vorteil, was?



Ich glaub das hat schon seine Ordnung! Würd mich halt nur interessieren, welche. Ich vermute mal, die Bestzeit aus den letzten 2 Jahren wurde genommen. Der Zeitraum könnte aber auch noch länger zurückreichen.

Die letztes Jahr eingeführten zeitverzögerten Blöcke sind einfach klasse. Sicher gibts Situationen, wo das blöd ist, aber die Hektik am Start und die schier unüberwindlichen Massen, wenn man hinten starten muß sind damit deutlich entschärft. Auch daß nicht nur das letzte Jahr zur Nummernvergabe herangezogen wird ist super. Sonst mußte Dich ja wieder ganz hinten einreihen, nur weil Du mal ein Jahr krank warst.

Albstadt ist gut organisiert und die Veranstalter verbessern laufend weiter. Das find ich toll!  Trotzdem darf man natürlich auch kritisieren, wie sollen die sonst wissen, was es noch zu verbessern gibt


----------



## Buzz-D (10. Juli 2008)

Sollte ja auch keine Kritik sein! 
Dass Albstadt super durchorganisiert ist, werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht bezweifeln! Skyder kann bestätigen, dass er und seine Arbeit (incl. Team) regelmäßig von uns gelobt werden (z.B. die Sache mit den Startblöcken, wobei kleinere auch noch nen Tick besser wären).
Auch die Wetterprognose wird ja von Stunde zu Stunde besser. Skyder hat also mal wieder alles im Griff ;-)
Ich werde aber den Nobby vorne drauf machen. Sicher ist sicher...


----------



## Haferstroh (10. Juli 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es ist immer wieder unglaublich was es für Gerüchte - wenn das Thema Wetter ansteht - gibt... 15 Liter und strömender Regen...
> 
> ...



Gibts denn als Finisherpräsent einen 30"-Widescreen-TFT-Monitor? 
Dann könnte ich Skyder's winzig-kleines Wetterprognosen-Fensterchen beim nächsten Mal besser entziffern 

Ein bisschen erkenne ich aber etwas, das nach gutem Wetter aussieht 

Kein Regen - Sonne und nicht allzu warm klingt guuuut 

Ich freue mich sehr auf den besten Marathon der Saison!


----------



## Re-spekt (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo, kann mir mal einer sagen wie lang und steil der steilst/längste Anstieg sein wird - sind doch einige die den Kurs kennen ! !

Erläuterung:
*Lang*   -  alle Anstiege unter 300m sind nicht als lang zu bescheichnen.
*Steil*   -  alles unter durchschnitt 15% gilt nicht als Steil


----------



## boulder2002 (10. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir mal einer sagen wie lang und steil der steilst/längste Anstieg sein wird - sind doch einige die den Kurs kennen ! !
> 
> Erläuterung:
> *Lang*   -  alle Anstiege unter 300m sind nicht als lang zu bescheichnen.
> *Steil*   -  alles unter durchschnitt 15% gilt nicht als Steil



Schau dir doch einfach auf www.albstadtbikemarathon.de das Höhenprofil an.
Dann weisst du wie flach und kurz die Anstiege sind.


----------



## Re-spekt (10. Juli 2008)

Nett aber viel zu ungenau !! 
es ist schon ein Unterschied ob der erste anstieg 800meter mit 120 hm hat oder 1200m mit 120hm ! 
nähmlich so in etwa 10% oder 15%

entweder es gibt eine bessere Karte (Grafik) oder einer hat fundierte Kenntnisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (10. Juli 2008)

Der ABM hat sogar den steilsten Anstieg den ich kenne von allen Marathons! Eine Prozentzahl kann ich schwer einschätzen, dürfte aber weit über 20% liegen. Zumindest habe ich jedesmal äusserste Mühe, das Vorderrad am Boden zuhalten, was zumindest von der höllischen Anstrengung ablenkt an dieser Stelle. Das Tempo dürfte auch allenfalls bei ca. 3km/h an dieser Giftrampe liegen, obwohl ich sonst wieder mit einem 21er-Gesamtschnitt rechne. Kleiner Trost: Der Berg ist asphaltiert, und wers mag: natürlich von vielen Zuschauern belagert 

Ja, am Ende ziehen sich die Anstiege ganz schön lang. Auch hier habe ich keine genauen Zahlen, aber wenn man in die Berge geht, hat man im Schnitt bereits 2-3 Stunden Vollgasfahrt über den noch flachen, aber keineswegs zu unterschätzenden Teil bis km60 bereits hinter sich, und der hat bis dahin mächtig Bums aus den Beinen gesaugt wenn man nicht ein Topfahrer ist. Entsprechend heftig ist das dann.

Der ABM wurde von mir schon mal leicht unterschätzt wegen seines besonderen Km-zu-hm-Verhältnis (also rein rechnerisch eher flach). Aber die IMMERHIN 86km wollen schliesslich auch gefahren werden.

Zum 1. Anstieg: Ich finde, man dem Diagramm recht genau entnehmen, dass der erste Anstieg 5km lang ist und ca. 200hm vernichtet. Er findet auf der Bitzer Steige statt, einer sehr breiten Asphaltstrasse, die schnurstracks aus der Stadt rausführt über die ebenso breite, gut ausgebaute Landstrasse weiterführt, bevor es scharf links dann in den ersten Wiesen-Schotterweg geht. Ideal zum Überholen von Hunderten von Fahrern.


----------



## aka (10. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> entweder es gibt eine bessere Karte (Grafik) oder einer hat fundierte Kenntnisse.


Viel Muehe bei der Suche hast du dir aber nicht gemacht - 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.18041.html
Rechts ist ein Scrollbar, mit dem nach unten Scrollen.

@Haferstroh: du meinst sicher die kurze Rampe in Margrethausen.


----------



## Haferstroh (10. Juli 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Viel Muehe bei der Suche hast du dir aber nicht
> @Haferstroh: du meinst sicher die kurze Rampe in Margrethausen.



Jau, mir war so, dass es die Rampe in Margrethausen war/ist. Ich glaube, ab da geht es erst richtig los mit den Anstiegen wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## aka (10. Juli 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Jau, mir war so, dass es die Rampe in Margrethausen war/ist. Ich glaube, ab da geht es erst richtig los mit den Anstiegen wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



Das Albstädter Alp'd'Huez, von Pfeffingen hoch nach Burgfelden ist auch nicht zu verachten 
Hach, was freu' ich mich aufs Wochenende.


----------



## Haferstroh (10. Juli 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Das Albstädter Alp'd'Huez, von Pfeffingen hoch nach Burgfelden ist auch nicht zu verachten
> Hach, was freu' ich mich aufs Wochenende.



Da hast du recht! Kommt vom "Feeling" gleich hinter dem Spessarter Grabig


----------



## Fusion-Racer (10. Juli 2008)

Da finde ich den Wiesenanstieg bei der Skisprungschanze aber noch um einiges geiler als den Grabig in Frammersbach


----------



## Re-spekt (11. Juli 2008)

genau das wollt ich wissen  - danke Jungs  - ich montier das 34 hinten - wenn ich Vorn nur 2fach bin !!!! dachte ich komm mit 34 - 27 aus ! das wird wohl nix !!! also 34-34


DANKE


----------



## OnkelZed (11. Juli 2008)

freue mich auch schon auf mein drittes mal. wird bestimmt wieder wehtun! 
hoffentlich bleibt das bachbett trocken... und ich will wieder den ghettoblaster an der sprungschanze!


zu thema startnummernvergabe: die logik würde mich auch interessieren (ohne kritikgedanke):
war die letzten beiden jahre dabe und haben mich um knapp 100 pl. in den mittleren 1200er bereich verbessert. einstufung 08 erfolgt in den mittleren 1200er bereich. erscheint für mich ok.
kumpel von mir fuhr letztes jahr zum ersten mal mit und war knapp 200 plätze hinter mir im ziel. seine startnummer für 08 ist anfang 900er! mit dem alter kann es nicht zu tun haben, ist in etwa gleich alt.
sorry, mir erschließt sich nicht die logik dahinter.

wünsche uns allen ein faires fahren. letztes jahr gab es leider auch ein paar unangenehme zeitgenossen...

zed


----------



## TTT (11. Juli 2008)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> wünsche uns allen ein faires fahren. letztes jahr gab es leider auch ein paar unangenehme zeitgenossen...
> 
> zed



Das ist schon richtig, ein wenig mehr Rücksicht wär bei manchen angebracht! Allerdings auch bei den langsameren. Wenn dann gleich schnelle nebeneinander herfahren müssen um sich zu unterhalten, in der einzig möglichen Fahrspur ihr Bike schieben und andere so zum absteigen zwingen ist halt auch klar, daß manche ambitionierte Zeitgenossen, die 1000 oder mehr Plätze gut machen wollen die Nerven verlieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (11. Juli 2008)

Quak, was sagt eigentlich der Wetterfrosch jetzt? Also meiner zumindest meint für unser Gebiet deute sich "ein kürzerer Streifen mit längeren Aufheiterungen und Höchstwerten von 21 bis 25 Grad an." 
Ach wie grosszügig 

Vielleicht hat ja Skyder genauere Neuigkeiten...


----------



## aka (11. Juli 2008)

Die Vorhersagen sind eigentlich nicht schlecht:#


----------



## ha-ka (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Albstadtstarter,


hier die Startblockeinteilung:

Bl.__St.Nr.______St.-Zeit    
_____________________________________________
A___1-120______12:00 (Lizenz)
A___121-499____12:00 (Sponsoren+erste Hobbys)
B___500-899____12:04
C___900-1299___12:08
D___1300-1699__12:12
E___1700-2099__12:16
F___2100-2500__12:20

Gruß ha-ka
Finisher/Handtuchfarbe: gelb-sw


----------



## Fusion-Racer (11. Juli 2008)

Habs gard noch so in den A-Block geschaft und dass ohne Albstadt-Sponsoren 
Wünsch allen viel Erfolg und jede Menge Fun morgen


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Juli 2008)

Ok danke....satte Bauchlandung für mich im Block B. Sehr gut, dann werden die meisten Spargummiwemsler hinter mir vom Stapel gelassen und bergab lösen sich die drahtziehenden Lemminge etwas schneller auf, besonders in den  hochprozentigen Fangogebieten...nicht dass ich mir bei der ersten Biege schon ne brontale Gesichtspizza hole. Aktuelle Wasserstandsmeldung  Rems-Murr: Regen, Regen, Regen..... Hoffentlich sehe ich an den Schicksalspfaden ein paar Ü Eier, damit das ganze wenigstens fürs Regiotivi eingekastelt wird damit alle sehen, was da tun.
So, das wars mit aktuellen Wasserstandsmeldungen, ich werde vor wahrscheinlich vor dem Startknall nimmer mehr forumisieren. Hoffen wir, das Petrus den nächsten Abwasserabschlagbescheid noch heute abend kriegt, damit er mal endlich den Seuch abdreht...


----------



## Jierdan (12. Juli 2008)

Wie geil es war 

und sogar das Wetter hat gehalten.

Bissle schade fand ich, dass man schlecht durchgekommen ist, wenn abgestiegen wurde. Es wurde eigentlich nie ne Gasse gebildet, mit dem Kommentar: "Du wärst doch eh nicht raufgekommen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (12. Juli 2008)

Oh mann, was hab ich gestern da noch im Halbdelirium geschrieben 

SUPERB war es! Viel, viel bessere Bodenverhältnisse als erwartet, Wetter hat gehalten, von den Temperaturen konnte es nicht besser sein (nicht zu warm,nicht zu kalt), Publikum grandios, Aka völlig überraschend noch auf der Strecke kennengelernt und  ab da haben wir uns gegenseitig auf eine Zeit von unter 4 Stunden hochgepusht und zu einem Schnitt bei mir von 21,8km/h  Mann, ist uns beiden dann im Ziel die Sonne aus dem A.... geschienen


----------



## bunsi (12. Juli 2008)

Sind denn irgendwo schon Ergebnisslisten online, auf der ABMseite kann ich leider nix finden.


----------



## aka (12. Juli 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> SUPERB war es! Viel, viel bessere Bodenverhältnisse als erwartet, Wetter hat gehalten, von den Temperaturen konnte es nicht besser sein (nicht zu warm,nicht zu kalt), Publikum grandios, Aka völlig überraschend noch auf der Strecke kennengelernt und  ab da haben wir uns gegenseitig auf eine Zeit von unter 4 Stunden hochgepusht und zu einem Schnitt bei mir von 21,8km/h  Mann, ist uns beiden dann im Ziel die Sonne aus dem A.... geschienen



Ja, ich kanns kaum glauben, der Mann mit dem Hammer hat mich diesmal nicht gefunden  , Durchschnittspuls 166.
War echt super, ohne deine Pace hätte ich das nie und nimmer geschafft! 
Man sieht sich sicher wieder.


----------



## sash73 (12. Juli 2008)

das kann ich nur bestätigenwar nur noch entgeil heute.weiß meine zeit nur vom tacho und die blieb bei 4h01,ok das kurze flachen nachfüllen kommt noch dazu.und das bei einem durchschnittspuls von 157bin erst nach 45km richtig in tempo gefahren.zuschauer nur noch entgeil.haben mich die berge hochfliegen lassen.bei den letzten bergen waren die beien richtig super,und konnte so richtig reinhauen.das training fruchtet gut. immer wieder gerne da zu fahrenorga top

sash


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Juli 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Ja, ich kanns kaum glauben, der Mann mit dem Hammer hat mich diesmal nicht gefunden  , Durchschnittspuls 166.
> War echt super, ohne deine Pace hätte ich das nie und nimmer geschafft!
> Man sieht sich sicher wieder.



Ja, ich hätte das ohne deine Vorlagen sicher au net so in dem Maße geschafft!

Leider habe ich keinen Durchschnitts-/Maximalpulsvergleich zur Hand, da wie gesagt bei meinen HAC wie immer pünktlich auf die Rennminute die Batterie versagt hat, und die im Brustgurt wohl auch mit dazu, der auch noch nervig rumrutschte. Wäre nicht das erste mal, die leere Batterie(n) genau zum Rennstart 

Du bist ja echt abgegangen wie Mopped an der Skischanze und an den Apshaltserpentinen!!  Für mich war da keine Chance...in diesen Momenten war das wie das Duell Armstrong-Ullrich: Und zwar du Armstrong, ich Ullrich


----------



## drivingghost (12. Juli 2008)

sash: 4h01m03s, 
AK 142 Ges. 301

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meiner Zeit und meinem Ergebnis, hätte besser nicht laufen können.


----------



## aka (13. Juli 2008)

Ergebnisse sind übrigens hier schon online:
http://www.zielundzeit.de/Albstadt_2008_nach_Zeit.pdf


----------



## Tobi-161 (13. Juli 2008)

@Aka: Danke!
Habe dich auch gesehen, aber durch den Crash vor uns haben wir uns verpasst 

Danke an meine Schutzengel und an das Sanitäterteam bei ~55km  Mir gehts gut 


Ansonsten war schon ein geiles Rennen. Immer gut waren die Anfeuerungen der kleinen wenn man die Hand hingestreckt hat: "Beiß noch, Du schaffst es!" Die kleinen Verpfleger konnten einem fast manchmal leid tun, wenn sie enttäuscht waren das man nicht alle 10m was zu trinken entgegennahm


----------



## Marathonmann (13. Juli 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Ja, ich kanns kaum glauben, der Mann mit dem Hammer hat mich diesmal nicht gefunden  .



Tja dann weiss ich auch warum er mich gefunden hat  irgendwo bei den kleinen Anstiegen nach der Burfelder Steige muss er sich versteckt haben  Ab da ging NIX mehr. Trotzdem 4:08, da kann ich mich wohl nicht beschweren!
War auf jeden Fall wieder SEHR geil!


----------



## MontePletto (13. Juli 2008)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wie geil es war
> 
> und sogar das Wetter hat gehalten.
> 
> Bissle schade fand ich, dass man schlecht durchgekommen ist, wenn abgestiegen wurde. Es wurde eigentlich nie ne Gasse gebildet, mit dem Kommentar: "Du wärst doch eh nicht raufgekommen"



Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Auf die BITTE hin, eine Gasse frei zu machen (Burgfelder Steige...) bekam ich den Kommentar: "Ich habe gleich viel bezahlt wie du!". Das ist der Hammer!! Ansonsten perfekte Organisation und v.a. perfektes Publikum!!! Grandios!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (13. Juli 2008)

Ein hammergeiles Rennen !!!!
Publikum => der Wahnsinn
Strecke => durch den Schlamm richtig interessant zu fahren
Orga => einfach nur top 

Am Ende hab ich ziemlich überzogen, weil mein GARMIN mir falsche HM-Angaben angezeigt hat ( ingesamt hab ich 1780Hm gehabt  )

Bin aber trotzdem zufrieden:
3.36 
5.Platz Ak/ 123. Gesamt


----------



## sash73 (13. Juli 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> sash: 4h01m03s,
> AK 142 Ges. 301
> 
> Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meiner Zeit und meinem Ergebnis, hätte besser nicht laufen können.



danke ramin
habe es grad gelesenaber wie kommst du auf gesamt auf 301???ohne frauen???steht hier 375.

du bist echt gut daruf ramin,wie immer.profi halt,gell


----------



## OnkelZed (13. Juli 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Am Ende hab ich ziemlich überzogen, weil mein GARMIN mir falsche HM-Angaben angezeigt hat ( ingesamt hab ich 1780Hm gehabt  )



mach dir nix draus, diese höhenmeterangaben habe ich die letzten dreimal auch gehabt. scheint wohl jedes jahr immer nach oben zu kumulieren...

sagt mal, wie kommt ihr eigentlich immer auf die zeiten um und unter 4h? da fehlt mir wohl der genetische vorteil. oder waren 13,2 kilo mit alberts am bike zuviel? 


viel spaß beim möhre schrubben
zed


----------



## drivingghost (13. Juli 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Am Ende hab ich ziemlich überzogen, weil mein GARMIN mir falsche HM-Angaben angezeigt hat ( ingesamt hab ich 1780Hm gehabt  )
> 
> Bin aber trotzdem zufrieden:
> 3.36
> 5.Platz Ak/ 123. Gesamt



dein garmin hat richtig angezeigt, mein polar sagt 1760 Hm.  
wann die anstiege kommen und wie heftig sie sind, ist mir eigentlich schnuppe. fakt ist, dass ich sie alle hochfahren muss. und das, so schnell es geht. 
von daher sind mir die höhenprofile ganz egal.


----------



## sash73 (13. Juli 2008)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> @Aka: Danke!
> Habe dich auch gesehen, aber durch den Crash vor uns haben wir uns verpasst
> 
> Danke an meine Schutzengel und an das Sanitäterteam bei ~55km  Mir gehts gut
> ...



hey tobi,

hoffe hast dich gut erholt und deine wunden gehts besser.respekt das du das noch heim gefahren hast.bist ein harter kerl

grüße


----------



## sash73 (13. Juli 2008)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> sagt mal, wie kommt ihr eigentlich immer auf die zeiten um und unter 4h? da fehlt mir wohl der genetische vorteil. oder waren 13,2 kilo mit alberts am bike zuviel?



das war meine beste zeit bis jetzt.alte war 4:39h.habe hart im winter trainiert und die ganze saison,also reinklotzen im training


----------



## drivingghost (13. Juli 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> danke ramin
> habe es grad gelesenaber wie kommst du auf gesamt auf 301???ohne frauen???steht hier 375.
> 
> du bist echt gut daruf ramin,wie immer.profi halt,gell



ich habe es gestern am aushang abfotografiert und das abgetippt, was da stand.


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (13. Juli 2008)

So hab jetzt auch meinen ersten Marathon hinter mir 
Fands echt geil wobei ich die letzten 20 Km mit üblen Krämpfen zu kämpfen hatte
Aber alles in allem bin ich mit meinen 5:28 recht zufrieden, respect vor euch !!!
Frage mich echt wie man Zeiten um die 4Stunden hinbekommen kann.....

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## sash73 (13. Juli 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> ich habe es gestern am aushang abfotografiert und das abgetippt, was da stand.


danke ramin.denke mal das ist ohne frauencool noch besser bei den herren geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (13. Juli 2008)

CUBE-LTD-RIDER schrieb:


> Frage mich echt wie man Zeiten um die 4Stunden hinbekommen kann.....



kein dope oder so,reine arbeit und fleiß.das braucht man beim radsport


----------



## scooter_werner (13. Juli 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> ich habe es gestern am aushang abfotografiert und das abgetippt, was da stand.



Hab mich auch schon gewundert als ich heute in die Ergebnisliste geschaut habe: gestern waren wir im Aushang noch auf den Plätzen 48-50 geführt, heute sind es die Plätze 95-97. Also haben sich da noch fast 50 Leute dazwischen geschoben, obwohl die Liste zu der Zeit schon mindestens 1 1/2 Std. nach Zieleinlauf alt war. Keine Ahnung wo die alle herkamen 

Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich aber trotzdem sehr zufrieden, vor allem nach der Pleite von letztem Jahr.

Werner


----------



## boulder2002 (13. Juli 2008)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Hab mich auch schon gewundert als ich heute in die Ergebnisliste geschaut habe: gestern waren wir im Aushang noch auf den Plätzen 48-50 geführt, heute sind es die Plätze 95-97. Also haben sich da noch fast 50 Leute dazwischen geschoben, obwohl die Liste zu der Zeit schon mindestens 1 1/2 Std. nach Zieleinlauf alt war. Keine Ahnung wo die alle herkamen



Bei mir haben sich sogar 70 dazwischen geschoben.
Kann es sein, dass auf der Liste gestern die Lizenzfahrer nicht aufgeführt waren bzw. separat gelistet waren.
Ist mir aber eigentlich auch egal, für mich zählt eh nur meine Zeit und die war persönliche Bestleistung

Und zur Frage von weiter oben : so was geht durch entsprechendes Training und ignorieren von Krämpfen


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (13. Juli 2008)

> Und zur Frage von weiter oben : so was geht durch entsprechendes Training und ignorieren von Krämpfen



Ja ne is klar 

Nächstes jahr drehe ich auf 
Bin mit meiner Zeit von 5:28 eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden, habe auch nur ca. 1500km auf dem Bike gesessen. Und 86 Km am stück waren da nie dabei.
Jetzt weis ich aber auf was ich mich da eingelassen habe, und nächstes Jahr bin ich sicher besser vorbereitet....
Da knack ich dann sicher die 5


----------



## drivingghost (13. Juli 2008)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass auf der Liste gestern die Lizenzfahrer nicht aufgeführt waren bzw. separat gelistet waren.



ja, die hatten ihr eigenes blatt papier


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Juli 2008)

Jo, ich war auch erstaunt, wie ich die Zeit von 3:55 hinbekommen habe. Ich habe erst eine Wiederholung meiner 4:10 von 2003 geplant, aber bin dann nochmals ganze 15min schneller gewesen.  Und damit auch weit entfernt von meinen 4:45 vom letzten Jahr. Aber da habe ich mich auch hängen lassen.

Auf den noch flachen ersten 60 Kilometern habe ich auch keinen schnelleren Schnitt als sonst gehabt (max. 23,8km/h), aber ich habe diesmal in den Anstiegen lange nicht mehr so viel wie sonst verloren. Daher letztlich bei letztlichen 21,8km/h gelandet. Auch habe ich früher an den letzten Anstiegen oft geschoben, aber diesmal bin ich alles hochgepowert bis auf einen aalglatten, steinigen Anstieg, an dem mich mein Conti Explorer SS im Stich liess.

Somit hat sich das Wintertraining bis Einheiten bis zu 4h pro Ausfahrt im Schneeregen oder im Sommer 5h auf dem Rennrad bei 35° gelohnt. Bis jetzt habe ich seit 01.01.08 5000km und 70.000hm im Training absolviert. Nächstes Mal dann keine schwere Ersatzkette mitnehmen und noch etwas abspecken (84kg bei 1,86m), und dann wird es auch was mit den 3:30-3:45.

Insgesamt waren auch alle sehr, sehr schnell unterwegs. Mit der gleichen Zeit wäre ich letztes Jahr 150 Plätze weiter vorne gelandet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miri49 (13. Juli 2008)

MontePletto schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Auf die BITTE hin, eine Gasse frei zu machen (Burgfelder Steige...) bekam ich den Kommentar: "Ich habe gleich viel bezahlt wie du!". Das ist der Hammer!! Ansonsten perfekte Organisation und v.a. perfektes Publikum!!! Grandios!


Meine Erfahrungen waren deutlich besser, beim letzten größeren Anstieg nach der 3. Verpflegungsstation hat sich sogar ein "Geher" entschuldigt, weil er nicht gleich raffte, dass da noch einer fährt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Mich hat's nur etwas geärgert, dass bei der Schlussabfahrt in Albstadt bei Tempo 50 noch in der Kurve überholt wird. Hab hinten ja keine Augen und 500 m vorm Ziel übern Asphalt schmirgeln
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 muss nicht unbedingt sein.
Aber sonst wars einfach nur geil, auch wenn ichs "nur" in die 2. Hälfte der Ergebnisliste schaffte.
Das Niveau wird aber auch immer besser
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hab mal die Zeit vom Platz 1000 verglichen: 2005: 5:11h, 2006: 4:54h, 2007: 4:57h, 2008: 4:35h.
Wahnsinn, da wunderts mich nicht, dass ich zwar 11 Minuten schneller, aber 200 Plätze schlechter war als letztes Jahr.


----------



## TTT (13. Juli 2008)

Das mit den Unterschieden in den Plätzen liegt glaub ich daran:

Die Listen wurden unmittelbar nach Zieleinlauf der Leute schon ausgehängt. Da sich aber auch von den weiter hinten gestarteten immer noch Leute nach vorne geschoben haben, hat sich alles andere eben nach hinten geschoben. Dachte auch ich wär unter den ersten 250, mußte mich dann aber mit einem Platz unter den ersten 300 zufrieden geben 

Etwas anderes würde mich aber mal brennend interessieren:
Gab es Disqualifikationen? Ich bin im A-Block gestartet und habe gleich am ersten Anstieg viele mit Nummern über 500 und teilweise mit über 1000 und mind. 1x mit einer 2000er Nummer überholt!
Und dann frage ich mich, wie die Zeitnahme funktioniert hat? Wenn im Ziel die Rückennummer gescannt werden mußte (mit dem Transponder) dann wird das System es wohl auch im Startbereich nicht schaffen, die Realzeit zu nehmen, sondern nur die Blockzeit. Wenn dem so ist, dann werde ich nächstes mal sicher nicht noch mal ganz weit hinten im Block stehen.
Vor allem frage ich mich, was mit den Leuten passiert ist, die im falschen Block standen? Haben die dann die Zeit bekommen, die sie hätten bekommen müssen, wenn sie im richtigen Block gestanden wären? Einer mit ner 2000er Nummer hat dann eine um 20min bessere Zeit, als wenn er im richtigen Block gestanden wäre. Ich hoffe, daß da durchgegriffen wird, damit wir nicht im nächsten Jahr wieder das Startcaos früherer Jahre erleben, weil dann doch wieder alle ganz vorne stehen (so geschehen vorletztes Jahr, wo ich gar nicht mehr in meinen Startblock reinkam, weil der voll mit Leuten war, die da nichts verloren hatten)...

Skyder, kannst Du dazu bitte mal was sagen?


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Juli 2008)

Also im Eingang von meinem Startblock B standen wie im letzten Jahr zwei Helfer, die bei jedem auf die Startnummer geschaut haben. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die zum Aussieben diverser frecher Einschleicher da standen. Allerdings habe ich auch beobachtet, wie einige am Anfang des Blockes ihre Räder über die Barrikade hievten, hinterhergeklettert und in der Menge abgetaucht sind. Ob die jetzt andere Nummern hatten, hatte ich nicht beobachtet.


----------



## sash73 (13. Juli 2008)

bin auch über die absperrung zu meinen kollegen,aber mit der richtigen nummer und block


----------



## TTT (13. Juli 2008)

miri49 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen waren deutlich besser, beim letzten größeren Anstieg nach der 3. Verpflegungsstation hat sich sogar ein "Geher" entschuldigt, weil er nicht gleich raffte, dass da noch einer fährt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab eingentlich auch fast nur positive Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gemacht! Konnte wirklich alles durchfahren, weil jeder bemüht war Platz zu machen, wenn er selber aus dem Pedal mußte. Ein bischen vorrausschauend muß man natürlich an sochen rutschigen Stellen fahren, damit es die Leute dann auch noch schaffen, den Weg freizumachen.



miri49 schrieb:


> Das Niveau wird aber auch immer besser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na ja, ganz so krass ist es auch wieder nicht! 2005 waren ja nur 1600 Teilnehmer zugelassen, 2006 bin ich mir nicht sicher. Dieses Jahr waren von 2500 gemeldeten nur 2004 klassiert. Letztes Jahr sind bei der plötzlichen Hitze (und hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit) doch viele gnadenlos eingegangen. Man kann die Jahre also nicht miteinander vergleichen!
Prinzipiell stimme ich Dir aber schon zu, das Niveau steigt.


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Juli 2008)

Und selbst wenn da jemand sich eingeschlichen hat, wegen den paar ganz wenigen Leuten wird sicher das Gesamtklassement nicht durchgewirbelt worden sein


----------



## sash73 (13. Juli 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> bis zu 4h pro Ausfahrt im Schneeregen oder im Sommer 5h auf dem Rennrad bei 35° gelohnt. Bis jetzt habe ich seit 01.01.08 5000km und 70.000hm im Training absolviert. Nächstes Mal dann keine schwere Ersatzkette mitnehmen und noch etwas abspecken (84kg bei 1,86m), und dann wird es auch was mit den 3:30-3:45.
> :



jo das ist die ernte für die lange,geile winterzeit mit trainingbin viel rolle gefahren ca 4000km.seit 1.1.08: 8193km 64849hm incl. rennen.


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Juli 2008)

Draussen knapp über Null, Niederschlag kann sich zwischen Regen und Schnee nicht entscheiden: Ab aufs Rad und brav stundenlang Hausstrecken abfahren. Oder Dunkelheit, Kälte, Regen, Berufsverkehr: Egal, Eigenbaulampe ans olle Kinesis dran und los. Letzte Woche bei 35° noch in der prallen Sonne 5h auf dem Rennrad die Hänge rund ums Remstal hoch und runter.
Und das generelle Motto: Keine Ausfahrt unter 1000hm  Wenn weniger, dann wegen Hurrikan, Erdbeben oder einer Invasion von Ausserirdischen, aber nicht wegen fehlender Motivation


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (13. Juli 2008)

miri49 schrieb:


> ...Mich hat's nur etwas geärgert, dass bei der Schlussabfahrt in Albstadt bei Tempo 50 noch in der Kurve überholt wird....



Falls ich es war, dann entschuldige ich mich, musste im Downhill immer das rausholen, was ich im Uphill mangels Trainingszeit nicht schaffte. Allerdings hatte ich das Gefühl einige haben keinen Spass am Downhill, bei manchen rauchten direkt die Bremsen, statt das sie den Fahrtwind hinunter nach Albstadt genossen...


----------



## TTT (13. Juli 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn da jemand sich eingeschlichen hat, wegen den paar ganz wenigen Leuten wird sicher das Gesamtklassement nicht durchgewirbelt worden sein



kommt drauf an, was man unter ein paar ganz wenigen versteht! So 50 Starter mit zu hohen Startnummern werden da schon im A-Block gestanden sein! Und wie es in den anderen Blöcken aussah kann ich nicht sagen. Problematisch finde ich es aber vor allem deswegen, weil wenn die damit durchkommen, werdens nächstes Jahr noch viel mehr sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (13. Juli 2008)

TTT schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, was man unter ein paar ganz wenigen versteht! So 50 Starter mit zu hohen Startnummern werden da schon im A-Block gestanden sein! Und wie es in den anderen Blöcken aussah kann ich nicht sagen. Problematisch finde ich es aber vor allem deswegen, weil wenn die damit durchkommen, werdens nächstes Jahr noch viel mehr sein!



Also 50 an der Zahl sind schon etwas heftig  Bei mir im B habe ich vllt. so 3-4 gesehen, die seitlich rein sind. Aber klar, wer richtig mogeln will, geht natürlich in den A, aber das war zu weit vorn für mich, um es zu sehen.

Da bin ich auch mal auf Skyder gespannt.


----------



## pug304 (13. Juli 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> jo das ist die ernte für die lange,geile winterzeit mit trainingbin viel rolle gefahren ca 4000km.seit 1.1.08: 8193km 64849hm incl. rennen.



für den trainingsumfang warste aber 'ne Stunde zu langsam


----------



## sash73 (13. Juli 2008)

pug304 schrieb:


> für den trainingsumfang warste aber 'ne Stunde zu langsam



wenn du das sagstne ne finde das ganz in ordnung so.ist ja erst meine richtig saison mit so einem training.die nächsten jahre kommen ja nochdann hoffe ich noch schneller zu sein.bin ja noch am anfang mit dem richtigen bikenbin halt kein so guter trailer,da verliere ich immer ein bischen zeit.dafür ein guter uphillerimmer schön drücken


----------



## pug304 (13. Juli 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> wenn du das sagstne ne finde das ganz in ordnung so.ist ja erst meine richtig saison mit so einem training.die nächsten jahre kommen ja nochdann hoffe ich noch schneller zu sein.bin ja noch am anfang mit dem richtigen bikenbin halt kein so guter trailer,da verliere ich immer ein bischen zeit.dafür ein guter uphillerimmer schön drücken



schon recht so, imme Attacke!


----------



## sash73 (13. Juli 2008)

pug304 schrieb:


> schon recht so, imme Attacke!



genauimmer attackeso ein schnitt bin ich bei keinem mara bis jetzt gefahren.war nur noch geil.trotz nass.
wo fährts als nächstes????


----------



## pug304 (13. Juli 2008)

für dieses Jahr ist nix festes mehr geplant. Wenn es zeitlich passt eventuell Energy Race in Ettlingen. An dem WE bin ich aber tradionell in Bregenzer Wald


----------



## Re-spekt (13. Juli 2008)

Eine *super* Veranstalltung - mit *das Beste *was ich beim MTB erlebt habe - die Strecke fand ich gut , doch wäre sie trocken wahrscheinlich besser - 
ein Dank an die Albstädter "Ihr wart ein super Publikum" ein besonderer Dank an Skyder für die hervorragende Moderation ! - Glückwunsch den Veranstalltern für die Ausstattung / Ablauf und auch bbei der Auswahl der Künstler / Musiker - selbst der liebe Gott hatte ein einsehen und hat dem schlechten Wetter ein wenig einhalt geboten. 
und zuletzt an alle Mitstreiter für den harmonischen und fairen Verlauf (aus meiner Sicht)

aber zu allerletzt an alle ehrenamtlich Helfern und Sponsoren " DANKE" 
bis nächses Jahr  - bin gerne wieder da !!!(_die fast 1000km mit dem Auto haben sich gelohnt)_


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Eine *super* Veranstalltung - mit *das Beste *was ich beim MTB erlebt habe - die Strecke fand ich gut , doch wäre sie trocken wahrscheinlich besser -
> ein Dank an die Albstädter "Ihr wart ein super Publikum" ein besonderer Dank an Skyder für die hervorragende Moderation ! - Glückwunsch den Veranstalltern für die Ausstattung / Ablauf und auch bbei der Auswahl der Künstler / Musiker - selbst der liebe Gott hatte ein einsehen und hat dem schlechten Wetter ein wenig einhalt geboten.
> und zuletzt an alle Mitstreiter für den harmonischen und fairen Verlauf (aus meiner Sicht)
> 
> ...



Schliesse mich dem voll an! Und, hast du dein hinteres 34er brauchen können?


----------



## Re-spekt (14. Juli 2008)

ahhh - du kennst mich !!  JA ??  
leider hatte ich vorn ein 39 als kl. Blatt - das war ein tick zuviel !

wer bist du ? 
P.S. ach du weiß das von hier !
nicht von der Strecke - weil ich da immer-noch geflucht hab !!

bin trotzdem recht gut durchgekommen unter 200 ter !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (14. Juli 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Also 50 an der Zahl sind schon etwas heftig  Bei mir im B habe ich vllt. so 3-4 gesehen, die seitlich rein sind. Aber klar, wer richtig mogeln will, geht natürlich in den A, aber das war zu weit vorn für mich, um es zu sehen.
> 
> Da bin ich auch mal auf Skyder gespannt.



Also meine Frau hat mir bestätigt, daß da sehr sehr viele mit hohen Startnummern im ersten Block waren. Hat sich sehr gewundert, wie die alle vor mir am ersten Anstieg in der ersten Kurve sein konnten, obwohl ich doch im A-Block war. Von einem Fall weiß sie definitiv, daß der vor mir war, am Skihang schon deutlich hinter mir und im Ziel war sie sich sicher,  daß der mind. 20min hinter mir war (die kennt den und kann ihn überhaupt nicht leiden). Ich hab ihr am Sa noch widersprochen, da er in der Ergebnisliste nur 5min hinter mir war! Aber jetzt ist mir klar wir das zustande kommt.

Also lieber Veranstalter, greift da bitte durch, sonst könnt ihr ab nächsten Jahr die Startblöcke wieder einstampfen!


----------



## skyder (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 

erstmal vielen Dank für das bisherige Feedback. Zur Zeitmessung: Laut der Zeitmess-Firma Aim n Time gab es für die Lizenzfahrer eine reine Blockzeit (ist laut UCI auch so vorgeschrieben), für alle dahinter Netto Zeit. Bedeutet: Sobald der Teilnehmer unter dem Zieltor durchgefahren ist, wird die Zeitmessung aktiviert. Grundsätzlich ist dann also der Block - für die korrekte Zeit - nicht wirklich maßgebend. Allerdings werden Fahrer die in einem vorderen Block starten - als vorgesehen - nicht mit Nettozeit , sondern mit der korrekten Blockzeit gewertet, da das Wechseln des Blocks nach vorne verboten ist. Fahrer die in einen hinteren - als vorgesehen - Block starten bekommen wiederum die Nettozeit. Natürlich gab es wieder ein paar Jungs und Mädels, die auf diese Warnung nicht reagiert haben (oder denen dies einfach egal ist) - oder es angeblich - obwohl 10 mal gesagt - nicht gehört haben.. Aber mal ehrlich - was sollen wir denn da noch machen?

Bei Nettozeit ist es dann aber auch klar, dass sich die Ergebnislisten während des Zieleinlaufes immer wieder ändern, weil ja die hinteren Blöcke auch ihre Nettozeit erhalten und später gestartet sind. 
Das Scannen der StartNr. nach dem Ziel wurde nur als 2. Sicherung durchgeführt - um wirklich alle TN zu erfassen, denn bei passiven Transponder kann es immer mal vorkommen, dass eine Nr. nicht erfasst wird. Deshalb die zweite Erfassung.

Gruß


----------



## Jierdan (14. Juli 2008)

Noch so als Hinweis für nächstes Jahr - ich habe nach dem Rennen noch mit Auswärtigen gesprochen - was ich da gehört habe, und was ich absolut befürworten würde, wäre noch ein Streckenposten, evtl. ein Sani und auf JEDEN Fall ne frühere Ankündigung der 90°-Kurve nach der letzten Schotterabfahrt vom Ochsenberg (?) Richtung Ebingen runter. 
Ich mein ich kannte das Stück jetzt und konnte daher rechtzeitig bremsen, aber wenn man da mit 60 runterkommt und sich net auskennt könnte das verflucht eng werden.

Ansonsten wäre mein Vorschlag, die der Übersicht halber VPs noch länger hingezogen zu gestalten.
War absolut begeisternd mit welcher Motivation die Helfer (allen voran die Kids  )am Werk waren - und die Cola an der VP 3 war ein Highlight


----------



## Re-spekt (14. Juli 2008)

die Zeitnahmen waren gut - aber sicher werden sie im nächsten Jahr noch besser !
(Transponder wurden verschenkt) 
keiner kann die Startblöcke kontrollieren (auf zu hohe Nummern) der Aufwand ist zu groß und würde die Stimmung trüben !

doch diese leichte fudelei sollte nicht hingenommen werden, 

meine Lösung:
*Die Startzeit mit der Startnummer abgleichen *- z.b. Startnummer 1608 kann nicht um (Echtzeit)12:00:48 gestartet sein also nimmt man seine Effektivzeit  (3:42,22) + 3 Startblöcke a 4min. (wo er hätte starten sollen) plus Strafe 6 min. macht 18 min 
kommentarloses Ergebnis noch vor Ausdruck  4:00,22   - mögliche Proteste zur Zeitnahme sind formlos auf der Bühne vor Siegerehrung vorzutragen ! (da wird sich keiner melden)


----------



## boulder2002 (14. Juli 2008)

Eine Startnummernkontrolle wäre nur möglich, wenn jeder den vorgesehenen Blockeingang nutzt.
Da aber viele seitlich über die Absperrgitter in den Block einsteigen müssen, geht das nicht mehr.

Was mir sehr positiv aufgefallen ist : der Start lief unaufgeregt ohne Rempler und unnötige Drängelei ab.

Und wie immer ein Superpublikum und viele, viele engagierte ehrenamtliche Helfer an der Strecke und eine perfekte Oranisation


----------



## ztmguru (14. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt hat geschrieben:
meine Lösung:
Die Startzeit mit der Startnummer abgleichen - z.b. Startnummer 1608 kann nicht um (Echtzeit)12:00:48 gestartet sein also nimmt man seine Effektivzeit (3:42,22) + 3 Startblöcke a 4min. (wo er hätte starten sollen) plus Strafe 6 min. macht 18 min
kommentarloses Ergebnis noch vor Ausdruck 4:00,22 - mögliche Proteste zur Zeitnahme sind formlos auf der Bühne vor Siegerehrung vorzutragen ! (da wird sich keiner melden)

Das würde ich auch unterstützen, finde es auch mehr als ärgerlich wenn manchen meinen sie seinen gescheiter als 2400 andere Teilnehmer.
Aber war echt ein Super Rennen, und ich bin schon wieder total geil auf das nächste mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (14. Juli 2008)

ich versteh Skyder so: 
Wenn sich jemand einen oder mehrere Blocks nach vorn mogelt  -  er/sie (Mädels tun sowas nicht) also - er eine Strafzeit von max. 45 sek. (solange braucht etwa der Block um raus-zu-kommen) hinnehmen mußte!   in der Tat  - "das lohnt sich" ! machen wir 10min. draus (4min. für einen Block plus 6min. Strafe) und es lohnt sich nicht mehr !!HeHeHe!

dafür hat er aber weniger Fahrer zu überholen ! (sowas macht man doch nur wenn man sich unterbewertet fühlt oder an Selbstüberschätzung leidet)
P.S.
ich hab welche mit nem "F" in der Mitte des ersten Blocks A gesehen ! 
würd mich mal intressieren wie die abgeschnitten haben?


----------



## skyder (14. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ich versteh Skyder so:
> Wenn sich jemand einen oder mehrere Blocks nach vorn mogelt  -  er/sie (Mädels tun sowas nicht) also - er eine Strafzeit von max. 45 sek. (solange braucht etwa der Block um raus-zu-kommen) hinnehmen mußte!   in der Tat  - "das lohnt sich" ! machen wir 10min. draus (4min. für einen Block plus 6min. Strafe) und es lohnt sich nicht mehr !!HeHeHe!
> 
> dafür hat er aber weniger Fahrer zu überholen ! (sowas macht man doch nur wenn man sich unterbewertet fühlt oder an Selbstüberschätzung leidet)
> ...



Hallo,

nein so meinte ich (oder der Zeitmesser) das nicht - Beispiel : Fahrer Hans-Friedrich ist  im Block F eingeteilt und fährt im Block A mit, erhält er - die Startzeit von Block F. -also nix mit 45 sec.; sondern 16 Min.!!

Kann allerdings nicht sagen, ob der Zeitmesser das auch so umgesetzt hat.

Gruß


----------



## Tempodiktat (14. Juli 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein so meinte ich (oder der Zeitmesser) das nicht - Beispiel : Fahrer Hans-Friedrich ist  im Block F eingeteilt und fährt im Block A mit, erhält er - die Startzeit von Block F. -also nix mit 45 sec.; sondern 16 Min.!!
> 
> ...



Na das ist ja keine Strafe wenn er die Zeit von Block F kriegt aber 16min früher startet. Damit wird die Nettozeit ja besser und nicht schlechter ;-)
Ich stand am Ende meines Blockes und habe den einen oder anderen gesehen, der unmittelbar nach dem Startschuss über die Absperrungen in den Block gesprungen ist und los. Kein Problem für Leute wie mich die einfach nur Durchkommen möchten, aber bestimmt ärgerlich für ambitionierte Hobbyfahrer die sich fair in ihrem Block anstellen.


Ansonsten noch mein (leider persönlich nicht so erfolgreiches) Fazit:

Wetter - perfekt

Publikum - wieder sehr beeindruckend 

Organisation - fast perfekt (die Konfusion wegen des Zielschlusses war unnötig denke ich. Auf dem Zettel welcher der Startnummer beilag stand 18:15 als Cut an der Verpflegung 3 und im Internet Zielschluss 18:30, um 17:45 wurde an der VP3 aber wohl bereits dicht gemacht, das muss nicht sein. Davon abgesehen aber wieder alles reibungslos und wasserdicht, das muss man anerkennen)

Eigene Leistung - nach Reifenpanne bei mir und Hungerast bei meinem Mitstreiter, war nichts zu holen dieses Jahr, auch wenn ich im Gegensatz zur Hitzeschlacht im letzten Jahr den Marathon dieses Jahr wenigstens richtig genießen konnte.

Dank an Skyder und die Organisatoren, und vielen Dank vor allem an alle Helfer, diese Begeisterungsfähigkeit ist außergewöhnlich!


----------



## Re-spekt (14. Juli 2008)

ohhh -ohhh

aber der ist doch dann schon auf dem Weg wenn sein Block "F" startet ! der fährt dann nurmehr 80km ???

dann muß der Zeitnehmer (Maschine/ Uhr / PC) ja 16 min zu der Real-Zeit hinzurechnen-sonst wäre das ein Frühstart  - und bekanntlich haben Frühstarter (ohne Zeit-Strafe) eine bessere Zeit !! das heißt nicht nur die bessere Fahrt sondern auch 16min. Vorteil als alle !! 

Doch glaub ich die Zeit -Mess - Firma hat das im Griff, die wissen doch was Sie tun !! sind doch Profis - hab im Gefühl, das sie die Block-Zeit zur Real-Zeit hinzugerechnet haben -und kommen so auf die etwaige Netto-Zeit Strafe dabei max 45sek.
ich denke nur, es muß ne echte Strafzeit hinzugerechnet werden !


----------



## TTT (14. Juli 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein so meinte ich (oder der Zeitmesser) das nicht - Beispiel : Fahrer Hans-Friedrich ist  im Block F eingeteilt und fährt im Block A mit, erhält er - die Startzeit von Block F. -also nix mit 45 sec.; sondern 16 Min.!!
> 
> ...



Wie Tempodiktat schon schrieb (und was sich mit meiner Beobachtung deckt und Deiner ersten Erklärung):

Die Betrüger wurden nicht bestraft sondern belohnt!
Wer mit 2000er Nummer im A-Block startete fuhr schon 20min bis seine Zeit überhaupt erst anfing zu laufen!!! Überdenkt das noch mal, Ihr habt da einfach einen Denkfehler.

Wenn Ihr da nichts tut, habt Ihr nächstes Jahr viele viele Nachahmer!!!

Ansonsten: Vielen Dank für Deine Zeit hier im Forum! Das ist nicht selbstverständlich und aller Ehren wert


----------



## skyder (14. Juli 2008)

Tempodiktat schrieb:


> Na das ist ja keine Strafe wenn er die Zeit von Block F kriegt aber 16min früher startet. Damit wird die Nettozeit ja besser und nicht schlechter ;-)
> Ich stand am Ende meines Blockes und habe den einen oder anderen gesehen, der unmittelbar nach dem Startschuss über die Absperrungen in den Block gesprungen ist und los. Kein Problem für Leute wie mich die einfach nur Durchkommen möchten, aber bestimmt ärgerlich für ambitionierte Hobbyfahrer die sich fair in ihrem Block anstellen.
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry - natürlich bekommt er die Zeit drauf... also dass er keinen Vorteil hat - sondern einen Nachteil

Gruß


----------



## tomtomba (14. Juli 2008)

Das mit der Zeitnehmerei ist doch alles Humbug. Jeder mit dem Chip hat doch ne Nettozeit. Meine selbst gestoppte Nettozeit stimmt auf das 100/tel mit der angegebenen überein, und ich bin im 2-ten Block ziemlich weit hinten gestartet. 
Ich kenne das auch vom laufen mit ChampionChip, da startet die Zeitnahme wenn man über die erste Matte läuft und endet wenn man über die letzte läuft. Egal in welchem Block man stand. 
Mal sollte halt tatsächlich bei den Blöcken etwas mehr Strenge walten lassen und die Nummern kontrollieren. Aber das gibt es auf jeder Veranstaltung. Geht mal auf einen "normalen" Laufmarathon mit 15.000 und mehr Teilnehmern da gibt es die gleichen Probleme. Die die vordrängeln sind Deppen ich denk mir meinen Teil und fertig! 

Aber btw die Veranstaltung war wieder superg......l! alles top. 
Ich würde nur etwas mehr Beschildern, gerade die Verpfegungstellen öfter mal ankündigen. 
Das mit den Höhenmetern hat mich auch etwas verwirrt. Mein Garmin (GPSmap60 csx) ist bei den HM eigentlich immer supergenau hat exact 1822 HM angezeigt???? 

Gruß Tom


----------



## TTT (14. Juli 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Sorry - natürlich bekommt er die Zeit drauf... also dass er keinen Vorteil hat - sondern einen Nachteil
> 
> Gruß



Aber in den aktuellen Ergebnislisten ist es umgekehrt. Zumindest in einem mir bekannten Fall definitiv und damit vermutlich auch bei allen anderen! Bitte überprüft das noch mal.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (14. Juli 2008)

@ skyder
war wirklich ein klasse Rennen, Albstadt hat mMn die beste Orga von allen Marathons, die ich bisher gefahren bin.
Die Zeitnahme hat auch funktioniert ( zum Glück war der Zeitmesser nicht br-timing  ).
Jetzt aber auch eine Mini-Kritik 
Für die Leute, die nicht aus der Nähe kommen, wäre es find ich sinnvoll, eine Wegbeschreibung zu den Steckenhighlights ( Onstmettlingen oder Burgfelder Steige ) mit anzugeben. Was nätürlich das Beste wär => Shuttle-Büsse, dass würde die Stimmung glaub ich noch mehr zum Kochen bringen


----------



## gewitterBiker (14. Juli 2008)

Keine Kritik, nur Lob: das war der absolute Hammer! Kann für mich und meine zwei Mitstreiter sprechen: es war genial!
Alles perfekt, die Mitfahrer, die Strecke, die Organisation und allen voran die Zuschauer! Es ist schon was absolut Einmaliges eine Kuppe hochzukommen und schon von weitem die Zuschauer zu hören wie sie die Leute anfeuern. Und dann ist man plötzlich selber der angefeuerte und es wird eine Laola für einen gemacht.... da kann man trotz Erschöpfung einfach nur mitmachen und ein Grinsen macht sich auf dem Gesicht breit... geil!!!!

Danke an alle Albstädter, dass ihr das Event zu sowas Besonderem macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juli 2008)

Also ich kann das mit der Zeitnahme immer noch nicht genau nachvollziehen, aber finde das Ganze schon sehr suspekt. 
Jedenfalls denke ich letztlich, dass da schon viele erfolgreich gemogelt haben, denn rein zeitenmässig gesehen hat da ja eine unerklärliche Leistungsexplosion stattgefunden im ganzen Feld. Jedes Jahr steigt bei den Marathons das Niveau immer etwas....aber so etwas wie am Samstag habe ich noch nie erlebt! Ich habe jetzt mal beide Ergebnislisten von 07 und 08 verglichen und habe gesehen, dass man bei bestimmten Zeiten von '07 im Jahr '08 teilweise bis zu 400 Plätze weiter hinten plaziert gewesen wäre mit der gleichen Zeit (!) 
Naja, sei's drum, ich werde jedenfalls in meiner Excel-Rennstatistik unter der Platzierung für Albstadt 08 ein Fragezeichen dahinter setzen und einfach den ABM '09 abwarten. Jedenfalls meine Fahrzeit exakt mit dem Radcomputer übereingestimmt: 3:54, + ca. 1 min. an VP2 rumgeschnullt, macht exakt meine offizielle Zeit!

Noch was anderes: Sehr lobenswert, die schwierigeren Abfahrten mit Warnhinweisen "Gefährliche Abfahrt" zu versehen, da aufgrund des aalglatten Untergrundes für viele Unerfahrene doch einige Kaliber dabei waren. Cracks dürften die Hinweise vllt. als übertrieben bewerten, aber hier muss man die extreme Leistungsbreite des ganzen Fahrerfeldes bei solchen grossen Marathons beachten.


----------



## gewitterBiker (14. Juli 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal beide Ergebnislisten von 07 und 08 verglichen und habe gesehen, dass man bei bestimmten Zeiten von '07 im Jahr '08 teilweise bis zu 400 Plätze weiter hinten plaziert gewesen wäre mit der gleichen Zeit (!)


Ich war letztes Jahr nicht dabei, aber ich weiß, dass letztes Jahr ein extrem heißer Tag war. Das erklärt sehr vieles, wenn nicht eigentlich alles.
Such dir ein paar Leute raus und vergleiche die Zahlen mit 2006, da sollte es dann wieder in etwa zu den diesjährigen Zahlen passen.


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juli 2008)

Schon, aber leider gab es 2006 noch keinen Blockstart und das Teilnehmerlimit war auch um 800 Startplätze niedriger. Insofern kann man '06 zu '08 schwer vergleichen. Ausserdem waren '07 die Streckenverhältnisse noch besser. Dieses Jahr gab es da schon etwas mehr Geschliddere im direkten Vergleich dazu.

Aber wie gesagt, ich leg's zu den Akten und freue mich auf den ABM '09!


----------



## Fusion-Racer (14. Juli 2008)

Bei mir lag die Zeitverbesserung ( über ne halbe Stunde ) auch an der Witterung, weil ICH es letztes Jahr ziemlich brutal von der Hitze fand.


----------



## CBiker (14. Juli 2008)

Ob Nettofahrzeit oder nicht, vorne starten ist schon ein Vorteil.
Man hat weniger zu überholen und die Strecke ist noch nicht so zerfurcht.
Ich wäre auch für Strafzeit.
Aber sonst fand ichs auch wieder super. Alle aus meinem Team
waren einschließlich mir ca. 20min schneller als letztes Jahr.
Da haben sich die 30° Durchschnitt letztes Jahr sehr bemerkbar gemacht.
Ein Kritikpunkt wäre noch, warum wurde das Handtuch schon bei der 
Ausgabe überreicht? Musste das Tuch deswegen spazierenfahren.
Sehr lästig. Bitte nächstes Jahr im Ziel ausgeben.
Cola am letzten VP super! 

Gruß CBiker


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juli 2008)

Genau, sicherlich profitierten viele von den kühlen Temperaturen. Ich genauso. Aber ich kenne Leute, wenn es denen 5° zu kühl ist, bekommen sie sofort 100 Zipperlein. Die brauchen so richtig +30° und knallige Sonne, um erst richtig in Fahrt zu kommen. Da ist jeder Typ anderst


----------



## Fusion-Racer (14. Juli 2008)

Stimmt, ist ne individuelle Sache 
Aber fürs Wetter kann die albstädter Orga ja nichts 
Die Idee mit dem Handtuch fand ich übrigens ganz nett, und das Shirt wirklich erst im Ziel für die Finisher zu überreichen, einfach gut gelöst


----------



## CBiker (14. Juli 2008)

Finisher Shirt wurde schon immer erst im Ziel ausgegeben.
Das ist auch ok so. Aber bitte das auch mit dem Handtuch so handhaben.
Wurde in der Vergangenheit ja auch so gemacht.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## ibanez88212 (14. Juli 2008)

ich bin bis auf eine Minute meine Zeit aus dem letzten Jahr gefahren, war aber tatsächlich 400 Plätze zurück...hatte aber deutlich mehr Spaß, weils nicht so heiß war. Die Trails waren etwas rutschig , fand ich aber eher spannender, tat der Sache keinen abbruch

achja, cbiker: mit dem Handtuch hab ich dich gesehen, schon gewundert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (14. Juli 2008)

es gibt halt überall ein paar leute die menen so was tun zu müssen.habe mich auch gewundert das auf einmal einer mit 2000er nummer an mir vorbei fuhr und ich 16min. früher weg war.egal gibt solche leute halt.
was mir in kirchzarten auffiel,das es da keiner gemacht hat.soweit ich das gesehen habe.ist mir auch nichts bekannt davon.
da werden alle nummern kontrolliert.scho am eingang in den block,und wenn man drin steht schauen von der seite auch welche ob alles korrekt ist.und da sind immerhin 4500starter.

skyder,soll keine kritik sein nur ne anregung.eure orga finde ich superklasse und macht immer spaß in albstadt zu fahren.schön das ihr auch den marathon in singen macht,das freut mich!!!!!weiter so

meine zeit auf tacho und gemessene stimmt 4h01!!!!


----------



## aka (14. Juli 2008)

Schade: bei sovielen Startern ists wohl unvermeidbar, daß Deppen dabei sind die ihren Müll in den Wald entsorgen.

Beispiel: ca. 1km vor der Skischanze hat mein Vordermann (Trikot Regine Elastic) gemeint, seine halbvollen Trinkflaschen in den Acker werfen zu müssen. Darauf angesprochen, daß er dafür disqualifiziert gehört er nur lapidar: er bekäme halt gleich neue. 
Der Seggel ist dann nicht zu blöd, am Ende des Hanges der Skischanze quasi in der Kurve eine Vollbremsung hinzulegen um seine frischen Flaschen nachzufassen - daß er dabei 3 Leute zum Anhalten zwingt war dem wurscht.


----------



## sash73 (14. Juli 2008)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Schon, aber leider gab es 2006 noch keinen Blockstart und das Teilnehmerlimit war auch um 800 Startplätze niedriger. Insofern kann man '06 zu '08 schwer vergleichen. Ausserdem waren '07 die Streckenverhältnisse noch besser. Dieses Jahr gab es da schon etwas mehr Geschliddere im direkten Vergleich dazu.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, ich leg's zu den Akten und freue mich auf den ABM '09!



06 bin ich 4h39 gefahren,07 abge:kotz:,08 4h01.bei mir kann das sher gut hinkommen.da ich ja erst seit dem winter mit trainer super trainierebin bis jetzt dieses jahr die gleichen maras gefahren wie letztes.habe mich zwischen 25-30min jeweils verbessert.


----------



## CBiker (14. Juli 2008)

ibanez88212 schrieb:


> achja, cbiker: mit dem Handtuch hab ich dich gesehen, schon gewundert...



Hä? Wie meinst Du das? Hab das Handtuch doch in meinen Camelback
gestopft. Hat Dich das gewundert?

Gruß CBiker


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juli 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> 06 bin ich 4h39 gefahren,07 abge:kotz:,08 4h01.bei mir kann das sher gut hinkommen.da ich ja erst seit dem winter mit trainer super trainierebin bis jetzt dieses jahr die gleichen maras gefahren wie letztes.habe mich zwischen 25-30min jeweils verbessert.



Ja, das ist ne tolle Steigerung, Gratulation!  

Mach das mit den vielen KM (Regeneration aber nie vergessen ) noch ne Weile, und du bist mal recht weit vorne mit dabei.

Ist aber letztlich so wichtig, wo genau man in der Liste steht? Ich denke, wenn man seine persönliche Zeit jedes Jahr deutlich bessern kann, bedeutet das schon mehr als wenn man jetzt 250. oder 270. von 2500 Startern geworden ist.

Zum Thema Müll: Jedem gefällt die Strecke sehr gut und möchte seine Vergleiche zu den Vorjahren ziehen, also sollten wir durch derartige Hinterlassenschaften keine Streckenänderungen oder andere Konsequenzen provozieren. Ich denke, auch wenn es diese etablierte Veranstaltung lange gibt, ist es für die Veranstalter jedes Jahr sicher ein organisationstechnischer Spiessrutenlauf mit endlosen Genehmigungsformalitäten und Auflagen. Dies wird sicherlich nur unnötig erschwert, wenn wir negativ auffallen. Das reicht schon, wenn Spaziergänger in den Wochen danach an den Spuren noch genau an der Landschaft sehen, wo die Strecke verlaufen ist, und dies sollte nicht auch noch mit Müll markiert werden. Auch wenn es dort unten das beste Publikum überhaupt gibt, hat es sicher einige, die der Veranstaltung rein gar nichts abgewinnen können und eher dagegen sind, und das sollte uns nicht egal sein und müssen uns entsprechend rücksichtsvoll verhalten.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (14. Juli 2008)

Zum Thema Müll muss ich sagen, dass ich niemanden gesehen hab, der etwas weggeworfen hat und der Streckenrand auch sehr sauber war ( zumindest in der Zeit wo ich gefahren bin ).
Ein paar Deppen gibts aber leider immer/überall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burmalunda (14. Juli 2008)

hi alle hier,

mein handtuch wurde geklaut auf der vitrine aussen an der sporthalle, ja ich weiss selber schuld, aber was solls war bestimmt ein kettenrauchender spaziergänger 
ansonsten wars eben mal wieder wie albstadt typisch ein toller marathon mit super puplikum. 
und eine halbe stunde schneller wie letztes jahr war ich auch, hab aber nicht beschissen 

freu mich schon auf 09
gruss


----------



## Re-spekt (15. Juli 2008)

viele - viele Eindrücke und Erlebnisse - Meinungen , Probleme -doch alle sagen das es schön und gelungen war, das ist es was unser Leben auch lebenswert macht , und worüber wir nachdenklich noch diskutieren!

Deswegen nochmal an alle Mitfahrer/Konkurenten  - *Danke für den tollen Event *! 
(bein Veranstallter und allen Mitwirkenden hatte ich mich bereits bedankt)

P.S. zum Thema Handtuch :
es ist nicht deine Schuld (selber Schuld) "ein Dieb ist der, der etwas in seinen Besitz nimmt das ihm nicht gehört, auch wenn es herrenlos erscheint !


----------



## boulder2002 (15. Juli 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Zum Thema Müll muss ich sagen, dass ich niemanden gesehen hab, der etwas weggeworfen hat und der Streckenrand auch sehr sauber war ( zumindest in der Zeit wo ich gefahren bin ).
> Ein paar Deppen gibts aber leider immer/überall



Dann musst Du Dir die Strecke mal einen Tag nach dem Rennen ansehen.
Obwohl sie noch am Tag des Rennens gesäubert wird, findet sich noch einiges am Streckenrand. Und das soll kein Vorwurf ans Reinigungsteam, sondern an die Fahrer sein.
Genauso dämlich ist es, in den Wochen vor dem Marathon, wenn die Strecke zu Trainingszwecken abgefahren wird, seine Gel- und Riegelverpackungen einfach ins Gebüsch oder auf die Strecke zu werfen.


----------



## oscar, grouch (15. Juli 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Zum Thema Müll muss ich sagen, dass ich niemanden gesehen hab, der etwas weggeworfen hat und der Streckenrand auch sehr sauber war ( zumindest in der Zeit wo ich gefahren bin ).
> Ein paar Deppen gibts aber leider immer/überall




Das mit dem Müll ist mir dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal richtig aufgefallen.
Die rumliegenden Trinkflaschen habe ich bisher immer auf schlechte Flaschenhalter geschoben, dass die einer wegwirft ist mir bisher auch nicht aufgefallen. Da ist wohl der Sponsor etwas zu grosszügig mit Ersatzflaschen.

Ich habe jedoch sehr viele kaputte Fahrradschläuche rumliegen sehen. Sicher ist eine Panne immer ärgerlich, aber seinen alten Schlauch mitzunehmen sollte selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## aim n time (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

zur Zeitnahme noch ein paar klärende Worte vom Zeitnehmer persönlich.
Wenn einer aus dem Block F im Block A steht dann hat die Startzeit ausgelöst als er über die Startlinie gefahren ist. Hat also nicht 20 Minuten gewonnen. Es gab auch genug Fahrer/Fahrerinnen die einen Block weiter hinten gestartet sind und deswegen auch nicht 4 Minuten verloren haben. Einzig bei den Personen bei denen der Transponder aus welchem Grund auch immer beim Start nicht funktioniert hat (kommt vereinzelt auch mal vor), die haben die Blockstartzeit die zu Ihrer Nummer gehört. Bei unserem Beispiel hätte er/sie dann 20 Minuten gewonnen ohne einen Meter zu fahren.
Gegen Leute die meinen Sie müssten weiter vorne starten ist auch kein Kraut gewachsen. Der Aufwand für uns als Veranstalter wäre zu groß. Man müsste alle paar Meter einen an die Gitter stellen (auf beiden Seiten) um ein Übersteigen zu verhindern.   
Wen be*******n Sie den wirklich, nur sich selbst!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Re-spekt (15. Juli 2008)

sehd Ihr - liebe Mitfahrer, alles aufgelöst ! -ich sag doch "Profis"

@aim n time
könnte eure "Zeitmaschine" denn die Startzeit (Uhrzeit) mit auswerfen -um die Frühstarter zu erkennen und um sie dann (eventuell) zu bestrafen (mit Zeit)?

ich hab ja nix dagegen das die sich selbst be..... - aber leider tun sie das vor mir (Plaziert)!
Ich war auch zum ersten mal dabei und mußte ziemlich hinten starten - und hoffe jetzt das die Platzierung fürs nächste Jahr zum ersten Block reicht (möchte auch mal 10min hinter Lado herfahren, oder erkennen das es nichtmal dazu reicht)

aber Dank für deine Stellungnahme - und für den wunderschönen Event !


----------



## TTT (15. Juli 2008)

aim n time schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zur Zeitnahme noch ein paar klärende Worte vom Zeitnehmer persönlich.
> Wenn einer aus dem Block F im Block A steht dann hat die Startzeit ausgelöst als er über die Startlinie gefahren ist. Hat also nicht 20 Minuten gewonnen. Es gab auch genug Fahrer/Fahrerinnen die einen Block weiter hinten gestartet sind und deswegen auch nicht 4 Minuten verloren haben. Einzig bei den Personen bei denen der Transponder aus welchem Grund auch immer beim Start nicht funktioniert hat (kommt vereinzelt auch mal vor), die haben die Blockstartzeit die zu Ihrer Nummer gehört. Bei unserem Beispiel hätte er/sie dann 20 Minuten gewonnen ohne einen Meter zu fahren.
> ...



Um eins vorweg zu nehmen: Die Veranstaltung war toll und die möchte ich nicht kaputt reden!
Aber dies ist nun die 3. Version von offizieller Seite zur Zeitnahme und sie deckt sich  leider nicht mit meiner Beobachtung (Es sei denn, dieser beobachtete Fahrer wäre tatsächlich durch Eure Zeiterfassung beim Start gerutscht)!
Daß dagegen kein Kraut gewachsen ist, kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen. Wenn mans so laufen läßt, braucht Ihr nächstes Jahr keine Startblöcke mehr. Vor 2 Jahren herrschte ja auch das blanke Chaos (wie schon gesagt bin ich nicht einmal mehr in meinen Block gekommen, weil der mit Leuten voll war, die da nichts zu suchen hatten), weil sich die Leute nicht an ihre Blöcke gehalten haben. Wenn die vielleicht 50 dieses Jahr durchkommen, und das haben ja irgendwie alle mitbekommen, daß es so was gab, werdens nächstes Jahr viel viel mehr sein.
In Kirchzarten z.B. habe ich keinen gesehen, der sich das getraut hat und auf den Ergebnislisten konnte man sehen, daß der Veranstalter auch vor Disqualifikationen nicht zurückgeschreckt hat (den Grund dafür kenne ich aber nicht). Das hat abschreckende Wirkung!
Bei der Startblockgröße kann man das nicht mit Ordnern in den Griff kriegen, das ist klar. Aber wie auch schon einige andere hier angemerkt haben, kann es doch nicht so schwer sein, die Listen nachher in elektronischer Form zu filtern und entsprechende Zeitstrafen oder Disqualifikationen zu verhängen.


----------



## Re-spekt (15. Juli 2008)

Das ist die erste Stellungnahme (und die ist nicht offiziell) eines derer die verantwortlich waren !
Und für mich reicht diese voll ! 
das die Technik in dieser Klasse nicht 100% ist war klar - selbst bei der Formel 1 gibts Probleme mit übertragungen u.s.w. 

und wenn jetzt wirklich, unter dem Gesetz der Normal-Verteilung (nicht gescannter Fahrer) und der die sich in Startblöck A / B gemogelt haben, miteinander Anwendung finden soll - dann wird nach der Statistik (Wahrscheinlichkeit) dies sicher im Bereich 0,1% wieder zu finden sein! das Rechtfertigt keine Änderung und nichtmal KRITIK !! BITTE 

Disqualifikationen sind kein Mittel - aber ne Zeitstrafe wäre angemessen !

dann bräucht man auch keine 100% Absperrung an einer Seite des Startbereiches (zum Parkhaus hin) und der Start wäre noch harmonischer ! 
jeder achtet dann ja peinlich darauf auch ja in seinem Startblock raus-zu-kommen !

wenn in den Listen die Startzeit (Uhrzeit) stehen würde könnten wir alle sehen wer (und wieviele) nicht in Ihrem Block gestartet sind ! - die Veröffentlichung wäre ja auch schon ne Strafe !  Hehehe


----------



## skyder (15. Juli 2008)

CBiker schrieb:


> Finisher Shirt wurde schon immer erst im Ziel ausgegeben.
> Das ist auch ok so. Aber bitte das auch mit dem Handtuch so handhaben.
> Wurde in der Vergangenheit ja auch so gemacht.
> 
> Gruß CBiker



Hallo,

da das Handtuch ein Teilnehmerpräsent ist und jeder der eine StartNr. hat dieses als Zusatzservice bekommt; wurde das Handtuch im Vorfeld ausgehändigt - während das Finisher Shirt - halt nur für die Finisher ist - die ins Ziel kommen - als Trophäe.
Die meisten Teilnehmer gehen ja nicht von der StartNr.-Ausgabe sofort an den Start, sondern können das Handtuch ja irgendwo verstauen (Auto, Halle oder wenn es gar nicht passt - auch bei mir am Moderationsanhänger...)

Gruß


----------



## ha-ka (15. Juli 2008)

jetzt verfolge ich die Diskussion schon eine Weile und ich glaube das einzige was es gebracht hat, ist die perfekte Anleitung zum besch...
Man braucht ja nur dafür zu sorgen, dass man beim Start nicht gescannt wird...
Da mich nur meine Fahrzeit interessiert und nicht meine Platzierung, ist mir das eigentlich egal, wenn so der eine oder andere vor mir steht. 
Dennoch verstehe ich nicht warum eine Disqualifikation kein Mittel sein soll.
Beim Start aus dem falschen Block wurde diese ja angedroht und wenn man erwischt wird, soll sie auch Anwendung finden. Sonst brauch ich sie gar nicht erst anzudrohen.
Auch eine Zwischenzeitmessung wie sie in Kirchzarten stattfindet(sogar mit Ausdruck auf der Urkunde), fände ich einen echten  Fortschritt für Albstadt. 
1. ist es interessant zu sehen und zu vergleichen wie man die einzelnen Abschnitte gefahren ist, und 
2. würde da vielleicht ein paar Falschstarter auffliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CBiker (15. Juli 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da das Handtuch ein Teilnehmerpräsent ist und jeder der eine StartNr. hat dieses als Zusatzservice bekommt; wurde das Handtuch im Vorfeld ausgehändigt - während das Finisher Shirt - halt nur für die Finisher ist - die ins Ziel kommen - als Trophäe.
> Die meisten Teilnehmer gehen ja nicht von der StartNr.-Ausgabe sofort an den Start, sondern können das Handtuch ja irgendwo verstauen (Auto, Halle oder wenn es gar nicht passt - auch bei mir am Moderationsanhänger...)
> ...



Ja klar. Nicht falsch verstehen. Gerade das Handtuch finde ich super.
Hatte nur nicht die Möglichkeit es woanders unterzubringen da ich gleich
in meinen Block musste und keine Begleitung dabei hatte.
Nächstes mal organisier ich das anders. 
Nochmal dickes, dickes Lob an Euch!!!

Gruß CBiker


----------



## miri49 (15. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Das ist die erste Stellungnahme (und die ist nicht offiziell) eines derer die verantwortlich waren !
> Und für mich reicht diese voll !
> das die Technik in dieser Klasse nicht 100% ist war klar - selbst bei der Formel 1 gibts Probleme mit übertragungen u.s.w.
> ...
> ...



Stimme dir voll zu



Re-spekt schrieb:


> wenn in den Listen die Startzeit (Uhrzeit) stehen würde könnten wir alle sehen wer (und wieviele) nicht in Ihrem Block gestartet sind ! - die Veröffentlichung wäre ja auch schon ne Strafe !  Hehehe



Obwohl mich die Be********r nicht stören, da ich in einer anderen Liga fahrte (+- 5 h, da ist Startblock A weit weg), und obwohl eine Bestrafung eigentlich nicht zu der geilen Albstadtatmosphäre passt, finde ich trotzdem, dass wenn man am Start Bestrafungen ankündigt, dass man die dann auch durchziehen sollte (wie war das mit der Konsequenz bei der Kindererziehung..), und da bin ich für die Höchststrafe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





: Startverbot im Folgejahr!

Zum "Leistungsexplosion": Mir war die Hitze vom letzten Jahr lieber, und meine Zeitverbesserung lag garantiert nicht am Wetter. Aber wenn die anderen noch mehr mehr trainieren als ich, dann ist meine Platzierung halt schlechter. Aber was soll's ich fahr ja für mich und nicht für die Ergebnisliste. Nächstes Jahr komme ich wieder, und wenn ich wieder 10 Minuten schneller und 200 Plätze schlecher bin, bin ich wieder stolz auf mich....nur in 5 Jahren wird's blöd, dann bin ich nicht mehr unter den ersten 2500


----------



## Re-spekt (15. Juli 2008)

Disqualifikation ist da schärfste Mittel - und eigentlich kein Mittel , sondern die die Möglichkeit sich zu trennen (wahrscheinlich auf Dauer)

(ich habe keine Menschen/Fahrer gesehen/gesprochen die disqualifiziert werden sollten)

Die Mittel müssen angemessen bleiben - im Block nach Vorne stellen ist doch kein schweres Vergehen !  Netto-Zeit bleibt Netto-Zeit - (nur den Vorteil auf freie Fahrt gesucht) sorgen wir dafür das sie nicht erfolgreich fahren und so im nächsten Jahr wieder im letzten Block starten müssen  - wir wollen doch mit vielen Leuten fahren !

Ich selbst hatte mir ein 2 Step Plan ausgedacht um in den "A" Block zu kommen, könnte fast aufgehen ! (und ich hab nicht mehr soviel Jahre)

(jüngere) Fahrer sind erfolgshungrig fühlen sich oft unterbewertet und leiden nicht selten an Selbstüberschätzung, deswegen der Sprung in den nächsten Block -die Leute machen aber sonst ein guten Sport, die Disquali. wäre völlig übertrieben und schadet Albstadt (für diese Leute ist die Zeitstrafe eine echte Strafe, sie finden Ihren Namen nicht im oberen Teil der Liste)

(ältere) warum das ältere tun - bleibt mir unerklärlich ! 

komisch, Frauen machen sowas nicht ! (sind es doch die besseren Menschen?)

P.s.
das mit der Zwischenzeit - coole Idee !! da könnte man auch ein wie heißt das "Panlty" einfügen - nach der Maßgabe "der Fahrer mit der Startnummer xxxx muß 10min  stehen bleiben" - wegen Blockfusch!!


----------



## ha-ka (15. Juli 2008)

ob eine Disqualifikation ein angemessenes Mittel ist oder nicht ist ein ganz anderes Thema.
Aber wenn ich sie androhe, muss ich sie durchsetzten sonst bin ich unglaubhaft !


----------



## TTT (15. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Disqualifikation ist da schärfste Mittel - und eigentlich kein Mittel , sondern die die Möglichkeit sich zu trennen (wahrscheinlich auf Dauer)
> 
> Die Mittel müssen angemessen bleiben - im Block nach Vorne stellen ist doch kein schweres Vergehen !  Netto-Zeit bleibt Netto-Zeit - (nur den Vorteil auf freie Fahrt gesucht) sorgen wir dafür das sie nicht erfolgreich fahren und so im nächsten Jahr wieder im letzten Block starten müssen  - wir wollen doch mit vielen Leuten fahren !



Wär natürlich ne nette Idee, hilft nur leider nicht, da sich ja genau diese Leute nicht an ihren Startblock halten und also trotzdem wieder ganz vorne drin stehen werden.
Ich fände ne Zeitstrafe und einen Vermerk in der Ergebnisliste (zur Abschreckung für andere) auch das Beste.
Ob da irgendwelche Leute dann vor mir in der Ergebnisliste stehen ist mir auch nicht wirklich so wichtig (ein bischen schon), mich stört eher der Teil, der vor mir steht und die ich dann auf der Strecke wieder überholen muß.
Mich stört auch, daß man im nächste Jahr dann wahrscheinlich doch wieder deutlich vorm Start in seinem Block stehen muß, damit es mir nicht wieder wie vor 2 Jahren geht. Wenn man schon solche Regelungen hat, sollte man auch für die Einhaltung sorgen, finde ich. Sonst sind die Ehrlichen wieder die Dummen.


----------



## Tempodiktat (15. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> [...]
> wenn in den Listen die Startzeit (Uhrzeit) stehen würde könnten wir alle sehen wer (und wieviele) nicht in Ihrem Block gestartet sind ! - die Veröffentlichung wäre ja auch schon ne Strafe !  Hehehe



Das wäre wirklich die einfachste und wirkungsvollste Lösung 

Ansonsten noch eine Anregung (absolut keine Kritik). Vor allem auf der zweiten Hälfte der Strecke hatte ich doch ein deutliches Bedürfnis nach Elektrolyten in Form von salziger Nahrung. An den Verpflegungsstellen dominierten aber süße Riegel, Obst und Kuchen, dazu Apfelsaft. Vielleicht würde sich der eine oder andere so wie ich auch über einen Becher Bouillon oder ähnliches freuen.


----------



## MontePletto (15. Juli 2008)

Tempodiktat schrieb:


> Das wäre wirklich die einfachste und wirkungsvollste Lösung
> 
> Ansonsten noch eine Anregung (absolut keine Kritik). Vor allem auf der zweiten Hälfte der Strecke hatte ich doch ein deutliches Bedürfnis nach Elektrolyten in Form von salziger Nahrung. An den Verpflegungsstellen dominierten aber süße Riegel, Obst und Kuchen, dazu Apfelsaft. Vielleicht würde sich der eine oder andere so wie ich auch über einen Becher Bouillon oder ähnliches freuen.



Zwiebelrostbraten mit Spätzle wäre auch nicht schlecht!!


----------



## Tempodiktat (15. Juli 2008)

MontePletto schrieb:


> Zwiebelrostbraten mit Spätzle wäre auch nicht schlecht!!



Wenn Du's verträgst, so weit würde ich jetzt allerdings nicht gehen.


----------



## ha-ka (15. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> .....wenn in den Listen die Startzeit (Uhrzeit) stehen würde könnten wir alle sehen wer (und wieviele) nicht in Ihrem Block gestartet sind ! - die Veröffentlichung wäre ja auch schon ne Strafe !  Hehehe



ich glaube die wirkliche Lücke habt ihr immer noch nicht erkannt.
Wenn ich dafür sorge, dass ich beim Start nicht gescannt werde (hier ist wohl nicht all zu viel Einfallsreichtum gefragt), wird automatisch die zur Startnummer passende Blockstartzeit herangezogen. Kein Mensch wird dann in irgend einer Ergebnisliste etwas sehen !

Aber wie gesagt, wer's braucht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (15. Juli 2008)

das ist aber auch einfach zu erkennen
 - die Blockzeit muß ja vergeben werden und ist meiner Meinung nach immer gerade 12:00:00     -     12:04:00     --     12:08:00    u.s.w. ,
kein anderer der erkannt wird hat diese Zeiten.

im Übrigen,

wer richtig betrügen will, der stellt sich garnicht in den Start und geht irgendwo ins Rennen - oder kürzt die Srecke ab.  
Das ist dann sicher ein Disqulifikationsgrund !

da kann man doch nix machen - ich denke nicht das es solche Leute gibt !


----------



## Tempodiktat (15. Juli 2008)

ha-ka schrieb:


> ich glaube die wirkliche Lücke habt ihr immer noch nicht erkannt.
> Wenn ich dafür sorge, dass ich beim Start nicht gescannt werde (hier ist wohl nicht all zu viel Einfallsreichtum gefragt), wird automatisch die zur Startnummer passende Blockstartzeit herangezogen. Kein Mensch wird dann in irgend einer Ergebnisliste etwas sehen !
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, wer's braucht.....



Das habe ich schon erkannt, aber das ist schon der Sprung von der "Optimierung" zum "Betrug". Wenn Du soweit gehst, dann ist es noch einfacher nach dem Start statt links lieber rechts abzubiegen, 3h ins Cafe zu sitzen und dann gemütlich auf der Abfahrt nach Albstadt wieder einzusteigen. 
Sich nach vorne in den Block zu schummeln um weniger Leute vor sich zu haben ist doch noch mal eine andere Liga als aktiv die Zeitnahme zu manipulieren. Ich denke die Anzahl Fahrer die soetwas macht geht glücklicherweise im Rauschen unter, daher würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen wie man das verhinderen kann.


edit: Mist! Re-spekt war schneller ;-)


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Juli 2008)

Zur Sauerei an der Strecke:
Vielleicht hilft es ja etwas, den Neuflaschenkonsum und damit den Wegwurf von Flaschen einzudämmen, wenn ich sage dass in neuen Flaschen besonders viel hochgiftige Weichmacher drin sind! Wer schonmal seinen Zinken in eine trockene neue Kunststoffflasche gesteckt hat, weiss was ich meine! Und der typische "Plastikgeschmack" kommt nicht von ungefähr.
Daher benutze ich lieber meine alten, nicht mehr ganz so butterweichen Flaschen recht lange und mache sie lieber immer gründlich sauber anstatt dass ich mich an der regen Flaschenaustauscherei auf den Rennen beteilige. Ich lasse sie einfach nachfüllen, fertig. Soviel sollte einem die eigene Gesundheit und die Umwelt schon wert sein.

Zur Zeit/Startblockdiskussion:
Ich bin trotz Skepsis der Meinung, das Zeitnehmer und Veranstalter ihren Job sehr gut gemacht haben. 
Trotzdem wünsche ich mir das System zurück, als noch Massenstart war und jeder, der über die Sensormatte an der Startlinie fuhr, seine persönliche Startzeit auslöste. Soweit ich noch weiss, war das nur in einem Jahr der Fall, ich weiss aber nicht mehr in welchem ('06??Mit dem Sensor an der Vorderradgabel??). Da musste man sich für einen guten Startplatz halt eben mehr als ne Stunde vorher anstellen, aber es gab keine Unstimmigkeiten und kein Kuddelmuddel, und für den Veranstalter ist das auch einfacher (wenn das Zeitsystem gut funktioniert, was in dem einen Jahr defintiv auch der Fall war)


----------



## ha-ka (15. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> das ist aber auch einfach zu erkennen
> - die Blockzeit muß ja vergeben werden und ist meiner Meinung nach immer gerade 12:00:00     -     12:04:00     --     12:08:00    u.s.w. ,
> kein anderer der erkannt wird hat diese Zeiten.



ich will das Thema nicht unnötig auslatschen. Nur noch eins, das was du schreibst würde ja bedeuten, dass du jedem mit einer "glatten" Startzeit Betrug unterstellst. Das wäre doch ein Schritt zu weit, denn es kann ja sein, dass der Transponder beim Start wirklich nicht erfasst wurde (warum auch immer).

Aber wie ihr auch schon geschrieben habt, wer betrügen will, schafft das immer und betrügt ja eigentlich nur sich selbst. 
Deswegen zerbrech' ich mir nicht weiter den Kopf darüber.
Wer die Startsituation von früher kennt, weiß, dass sich in dieser Hinsicht mit am meisten beim ABM verbessert hat.


----------



## Re-spekt (15. Juli 2008)

kommen wir zur Umweltverschmutzung - in der Tat sollte man nie  - NIE -*NIE* etwas in die Natur werfen welches nicht natürlich ist und verrotten (Bannanen) kann !

aber bei der Größe des Event und den Massen Zuschauern könnte man hier die Zügel auch mal locker lassen, mit der Bitte des Veranstalter´s an alle Zuschauer, Müll mit aus dem Wald zu nehmen - oder an die Fahrer, die Flaschen und Verpackung nur im Wechselbereich zu entsorgen, wäre doch alles erledigt !
P.S.
Unterstellen würde ich nix, hab nur gesagt "Blockzeiten sind Gerade"   
bei 2470 Fahrer   - 20 mit gerader Zeit - ist wirklich keine Menge !

*Aber wir können das Zeit-Problem jetzt getrost abschließen *- ich weiß das Verantwortliche längst in die Listen geschaut haben um zu prüfen wieviel hätten pfuschen können und wie oft eine Blockzeit verteilt wurde u.u.u.s.w. - wenn es jetzt bedenklich wäre, bekommen wir nächstes Jahr ein etwas verändertes System oder Ablauf - *das sind Profis !!!* wir sind Laien (Fahrer)


----------



## boulder2002 (15. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> kommen wir zur Umweltverschmutzung - in der Tat sollte man nie  - NIE -*NIE* etwas in die Natur werfen welches nicht natürlich ist und verrotten (Bannanen) kann !
> 
> aber bei der Größe des Event und den Massen Zuschauern könnte man hier die Zügel auch mal locker lassen, mit der Bitte des Veranstallter´s an alle Zuschauer, Müll mit aus dem Wald zu nehmen - oder an die Fahrer, die Flaschen und Verpackung nur im Wechselbereich zu entsorgen, wäre doch alles erledigt !
> P.S.
> ...



So bis jetzt war es ja lustig.
Aber :
1. Die Fahrer wurden dazu angehalten, nur im Verpflegungsbereich ihren Müll zu entsorgen. Was Zuschauer damit zu tun haben sollen, erschließt sich mir nicht.

2. zu Zitat : "Veranstallter's" 1. nur ein "l" 2. siehe www.deppenapostroph.de
außerdem heißt es Laien und nicht Leihen (nur mal so als Beispiel). 

3. Wenn Dich die paar Idioten, die sich in den falschen Block stellen, derart stören, dann musst Du wohl zumindest ein Top20-Fahrer sein. Ansonsten lass es gut sein, freu Dich über Deine Zeit, die Du gefahren bist und versuche, sie nächstes Jahr zu unterbieten. An der Zeitnahme wird sich hoffentlich nichts ändern. Ob ich jetzt 170. oder wegen ein paar ganz Schlauer 175. oder 180. bin, ist mir persönlich egal. Hauptsache der Marathon hat Spass gemacht und ich bin mit meiner Zeit zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (15. Juli 2008)

du weiß sich wie alles geschrieben wird - aber sonst ein bisschen Weltfremd oder - die Zuschauer machen kein Dreck - nee nie nich ne !

1. den Event hatte ich bereits über alles und mehrfach gelobt, und mich bedankt!
2. Ja mich stören Menschen die sich auf unehrliche Weise einen Vorteil verschaffen und mir dadurch meinen Spaß trüben!

ahh - bei über 2000 Teilnehmern zählen nur die Top 20 Fahrer,  nur die dürfen darüber philosophieren und deswegen sind diese auch hier im Forum - davon lebt dies Forum !


----------



## pug304 (15. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ... die Zuschauer machen kein Dreck - nee nie nich ne !
> ...



garantiert kommt der meiste Dreck von den Radlern  Der liegt an Stellen, an denen der gemeine Zuschauer selten vorbeikommt ... und zudem vertilgen selbige Fussgänger selten Gels, Riegel und haben auch meistens keine Flaschen.

Das ist ein unmögliches Verhalten, solchen Mitmenschen gehört sofort die Startnummer abgenommen und 100h Zwangsarbeit bei der Müllabfuhr. Fertig. 

Boulder hat absolut recht: die Ausschreibung sagt ganz klar, dass kein Müll ausserhalb den Verpflegungspunkten auf der Strecke "entsorgt" werden darf. Eigentlich muss man so was gar nicht erst erwähnen.

Aber das sind garantiert die gleichen Schweine, die ihre Zigarettenstummel zum Autofenster raus werfen. Einfach Idioten!


----------



## Buzz-D (15. Juli 2008)

Mann, hatten wir Glück mit dem Wetter am Wochenende, oder?  
Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir es wirklich fein gehabt haben!!!


----------



## boulder2002 (16. Juli 2008)

Buzz-D schrieb:


> Mann, hatten wir Glück am Wochenende, oder?
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir es wirklich fein gehabt haben!!!



Volle Zustimmung. Das bringt es auf den Punkt.

@Re-spekt
Weitere Diskussionen erspare ich mir, denn mich interessiert tatsächlich nur meine gefahrene Zeit. Platzierung und eventuelle Betrugsversuche anderer Fahrer gehen mir sonstwo vorbei. Da gehen unsere Meinungen eben auseinander.


----------



## oscar, grouch (16. Juli 2008)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Weitere Diskussionen erspare ich mir, denn mich interessiert tatsächlich nur meine gefahrene Zeit. Platzierung und eventuelle Betrugsversuche anderer Fahrer gehen mir sonstwo vorbei. Da gehen unsere Meinungen eben auseinander.


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. Juli 2008)

pug304 schrieb:


> Boulder hat absolut recht: die Ausschreibung sagt ganz klar, dass kein Müll ausserhalb den Verpflegungspunkten auf der Strecke "entsorgt" werden darf. Eigentlich muss man so was gar nicht erst erwähnen.
> 
> Aber das sind garantiert die gleichen Schweine, die ihre Zigarettenstummel zum Autofenster raus werfen. Einfach Idioten!



genau...das ist kein spezifisches biker- sondern mehr ein allgemeines gesellschafts bzw. charakterproblem...und da bringt es nix zu versuchen einem anderen ein schlechtes gewissen einzureden...wenn es dem am a.... vorbei geht macht der eh was er will und hat nicht mal ein schlechtes gewissen dabei

o-ton hier schon mal gelesen...: für mein startgeld habe ich auch das recht wegzuschmeißen was ich will...der veranstalter ist dafür zuständig das wegzuräumen... 

joe


----------



## Chriss_JG1970 (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

B...en oder nicht -> ich hatte Block A, bin aber Block C Ende gestartet, da ich der festen überzeugung war, der Start wäre um 13 Uhr - war er nicht die Jahre zuvor immer um 13 Uhr? Egal! Selbst schuld, wenn man die Unterlagen nur überfliegt! War jedenfalls lustig, als ich die gemütlich rein schlenderte um die Unterlagen zu holen und mir die freundliche Frau, schon mit zusammenräumen beschäftigt, sagte, ich müsse mich aber beeilen, da mein Block in knapp 5 min. starten würde...
Da waren Sie nun, meine 3 Probleme! Wohin mit dem Handtuch? Wie bekommt man einen Riegel und 0,5 l runter und das unnötige Zeug los? Und was mach ich mit meinem Startblock, wenn ich noch nichtmal die Nr. befestigt hab??? So gesehen, mußtet Ihr ja einen weniger überholen...
Meine Startzeit hat auch bis auf wenige Sekunden übereingestimmt!
Orga war super! Wetter genial, wenn auch etwas schmierig stellenweise... -> That´s MTB, oder?
Wie ich auf der Strecke festgestellt hab, hatte ich zuviel Material da (im Rucksack 2 Schläuche und in der Satteltasche war auch einer+Flickzeug...). Dabei hatte ich mit Schlauchlos noch nie ne Panne...
Bei Km 21 oder so dachte ich, könnte wenigstens 10 g in Form von nem Schlauch los bekommen - Startnr. 351 oder so hatte schon die 2.te Reifenpanne und keinen Schlauch mehr. Hat sich tausendmal bedankt -> hatte das Rennen wohl schon aufgegeben gehabt... Hat mir aber leider seinen kaputten Conti gegeben -> War der aus Blei...? Falls der jenige es liest, wäre interessant, ob er es ins Ziel geschafft hat?! Würde mich freuen! 351 kann laut Fotos nicht ganz hinhauen, soweit ich´s gesehen habe... Egal! Hatte dann noch einen netten Plausch mit Nr. 817. Hab Sie immer wieder überholt, aber irgendwie war Sie dann doch wieder da... Sollte wohl mehr rennen fahren und weniger helfen und Pausieren... Wobei die eine Pause an der Verpflegung dringend notwendig war, da ich meinen Rucksack sortieren mußte... 
Hab Sie ca. 20 Km vor dem Ziel dann noch ein letztes und endgültiges mal wohl überholt... Hab dann auch festgestellt, daß mein Ziel unter 4 h so weit gar nicht weg war! Hab dann Gas gegeben und die letzten Rampen rauf. 
In der Abfahrt hab ich noch einen aus dem Windschatten heraus überholt. Hat mir gleich ´nen Spitznamen gegeben: "Du Drecksack"
Im Ziel hat er mich nochmal "Drecksack" genannt und ich hab mich für den super Windschatten runter nach Albstadt bedankt! Mußten beide Grinsen und haben abgeklatscht!
Ergebnis: 4 h hats nicht gereicht, aber 4 h 10 min. 09 sec., 212ter in meiner AK und 441ter gesamt oder so und durchschnittspuls 150 s/min, wobei er bei dem Publikum eigentlich höher sein müssen... 
War ein bomben Nachmittag!


----------



## Re-spekt (17. Juli 2008)

geile Zeit - und cooler Bericht - macht spaß zu lesen !


----------



## kimpel (17. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> dachte ich komm mit 34 - 27 aus ! das wird wohl nix !!! also 34-34


kindergarten, 44:21 und das ganz 3h:46min:47sec lang


----------



## Gerhard S. (17. Juli 2008)

bin ja eine zeitlang mit dir gefahren
fand es absolut geil was du da abgezogen hast. meinen größten Respekt!!!
Irre Übersetzung

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (17. Juli 2008)

du bist vorne nur ein Blatt 44 gefahren  ?? und hinten als größtes ein 21er??
will das nicht glauben - was hast denn mit denen die vor dir am Berg sehr langsam fuhren gemacht ? (ich hoffe nicht weggeschrieen)
Effektiv hatte ich ein 39 - 34 montiert - wenn ich frei fahrt gehabt hätte ( aus Block A) dann hätt das wohl geklappt ! (schätze in 3:35 könnt ich das schaffen - sehen wir nächstes Jahr)
deswegen mag ich deine Übersetzung kaum glauben !!- ich war nur 2min hinter dir - vorbei biste nicht gefahren also mußte mind. aus Block c gestartet sein !


Das Fahrad in deinem Album????  COOL echt cool ! dich hätt ich gesehen !!!!


----------



## boulder2002 (17. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> du bist vorne nur ein Blatt 44 gefahren  ?? und hinten als größtes ein 21er??
> will das nicht glauben - was hast denn mit denen die vor dir am Berg sehr langsam fuhren gemacht ? (ich hoffe nicht weggeschrieen)
> Effektiv hatte ich ein 39 - 34 montiert - wenn ich frei fahrt gehabt hätte ( aus Block A) dann hätt das wohl geklappt !
> deswegen mag ich deine Übersetzung kaum glauben !!- ich war nur 2min hinter dir - vorbei biste nicht gefahren also mußte mind. aus Block c gestartet sein !
> ...



Kimpel ist so gut, dass er aus dem A-Block starten durfte und weil ich einen Mordsrespekt vor ihm habe durfte er direkt vor mir durchs Ziel. Aber eigentlich war er ja nur schneller, weil er keine Zeit fürs Schalten vergeudet hat


----------



## Re-spekt (17. Juli 2008)

unglaublich !!    -   Respekt   -  ohne "-" !!!!

dann war ich natürlich nicht 2 min. hinter dir - sondern 2 min. Langsamer !!
ich mußte an allen Bergen an denen sich schlangen gebildet haben schieben - weil ich nicht so langsam treten konnte !(deswegen mach ich das nächstes Jahr nicht mehr) 

aber mal ehrlich -die ander Fahrer hatten mich schon für Verrückt erklärt mit ner
RR Kurbel zu fahren - aber ich komm hier vom Niederrhein !


----------



## pug304 (17. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ....ich mußte an allen Bergen an denen sich schlangen gebildet haben schieben - weil ich nicht so langsam treten konnte ...



wo gab es Schlangen? Aus B-Block gestartet und alles gefahren. Zweimal musste ich mir freie Fahrt erbitten (einmal Eyachquelle und einmal in den fiesen Dingern in der Lautlinger Schleife). Am Ochsenberg war ich so fertig, dass mich einer joggend das Rad vor sich herschiebend überholt hat. Der wurde aber auch massiv angefeuert 

Tja, und Kimpel ist halt der Hammer, der kriegt auch einen Daumen  nach dem er mich letztes Jahr aus Krampfgründen auf der Strecke wieder überholt hat dachte ich mir, dass ich ihn dieses Jahr iM Sack habe .... aber der Kerl kam auf der Strecke einfach nicht in Sicht


----------



## sash73 (17. Juli 2008)

kimpel ist der coolstefreu mich scho uff sis,wenn er dann,mit uns,wieder die nacht unsicher machtdas wird geilsinglespeeder sind super....glaub bau mir auch eines der bikes


----------



## Chriss_JG1970 (17. Juli 2008)

Hi!

44:21? Alle Achtung! Ich fahr 44:16 - man spart gigantisch Kettenwechselei...
Hättet mal sehen sollen, als ich damit Oberstdorf den Marathon hoch zum "wilden Mann" bin. 1000 Hm innerhalb von 7 Km etwa. Dort an der Verpflegungsstelle angekommen hab ich erstmal wieder nachgetankt. Da kamen 2 Spanier an - total im A...
Der eine hat plötzlich nach Luft gejabst, wie Wild auf mein Rad gezeigt und mit seinem Kollegen auf Spanisch mit wilden gesten sich unterhalten!
Die Augen werd ich nie vergessen!!! Dachte, die fallen im gleich raus! Warum hatte ich da noch kein Fotohandy...?!?
Bis ich Ihm erklärt hatte, daß das ´ne Rohloff-Nabe ist und ich nicht die
44:16 da hoch treten mußte... Ich glaube, der Hätte sein Rad weg und seinen Kumpel erschlagen...


----------



## Re-spekt (18. Juli 2008)

das Rad *vor* sich her schiebend - das war ich !!!!

schwarzes Hardtail - ohne Decals  - mit AMP (CNC gefräste Parallelogrammgabel)

nee wat is de welt klein !!


----------



## TeamCotopaxi (18. Juli 2008)

So jetzt auch mein Senf zum Wochenende. 

Erstens, ich hasse Albstadt. 
Bin dort geboren und war irgendwann mal froh da wegzuziehen, aber egal, das ist eine andere Geschichte. 
Zum Eigentlichen, dem Wochenende. Ich habs schon immer vorgehabt aber nie die Zeit oder vielleicht den Mut gehabt mich auf das Rennen vorzubereiten. Aber es konnte so nicht weitergehen. Albstadt ist wie ein Fluch, je weiter man wegzieht desto mehr zieht es einen an. 
Und so musste ich Trainieren um dort zu Fahren. Bin nämlich kein Biker, zumindest ich war es nicht bis vor 7  8 Monaten. 

Und es war Geil!
Albstadt war Super! Die Menschen an der Strecke. Das ganze Drumherum. 
Und mein erster Marathon. Bin Infiziert!

Es ist so ziemlich alles Schief gegangen was auch schief gehen kann, weit vor dem Rennen. Aber was solls aus Fehlern lernt man.
Trotz Knorpelentzündung, Trainingsrückstand, Bauchschmerzen am Vortag, totale Unterzuckerung und damit verbundenen Krämpfen. 
Ich war Aufgeregter als bei der Abschluss und Führerscheinprüfung zusammen.
Total Dumm! Hab nicht einmal essen können. 

Und das Rennen? Das Rennen war ein Film. Ein Flow, von unbewussten und nur stellenweise bewussten Momenten. Hab mich in einen Rauschzustand gefahren. 
Hier ein zusammenschnitt: 
Block E.  Ab. Puls Anschlag. Links, Links, Nägelehaus Bananereinstopfen, 
Schanze Hammer, Burgfelden was steht da Fettarm? Krämpfe, Krämpfe, Krämpfe, 
wann kommt der verdammte km 75 brauch ne Cola, Endlich eklige Africola,  keine Krämpfe aber auch kein Saft mehr und schon wieder so ein Dreckshügel, noch mal einer! Schonwieder! Zefix! Und jetzt nur nicht auf die Fresse fliegen, endlich Ziel. 

Mein Ziel habe ich erreicht, vor dem Besenwagen und auf meinem Rad. (Man kann auch mit dem Krankenwagen nach Ebingen reinfahren)
Das nächste Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, mit einem neuen Ziel, und das ist ein 21er Schnitt. 

Albstadt ich liebe dich, ich komme nicht zurück! Nur zu Weihnachten und jetzt auch zum Marathon.


----------



## Re-spekt (18. Juli 2008)

Das ist ja - ein --- super Bericht - schön zu lesen  - echt nett
und super gut mit dem Happy End  ! 

*Albstadt wir kommen wieder*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (18. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> das Rad *vor* sich her schiebend - das war ich !!!!
> 
> schwarzes Hardtail - ohne Decals  - mit AMP (CNC gefräste Parallelogrammgabel)
> 
> nee wat is de welt klein !!



is ja lustig.... aber Details haben mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht wirklich mehr interessiert


----------



## boulder2002 (18. Juli 2008)

pug304 schrieb:


> is ja lustig.... aber Details haben mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht wirklich mehr interessiert



Nein, das ist eigentlich ein Punkt, an dem man schon an das Bier danach denkt


----------



## pug304 (18. Juli 2008)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist eigentlich ein Punkt, an dem man schon an das Bier danach denkt



auch das war ausnahmsweise nicht mein Gedanke ...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (19. Juli 2008)

Einen guten Morgen aus Albstadt  Nächstes Jahr ist unsere Ferienwohnung fertig, dann hab ich sogar Platz für einige Rabauken falls jemand vorher anfahren will


----------

